# Why a forum on disabilities?



## GailInNM

First off what is a disability? One of the definitions of disability is "the inability to perform an activity in a normal way as a result of an impairment."
That is the definition that I think should be the focus of this forum. Not that we can not perform an activity, but that we may have to do it in ways that are different. These disabilities can be temporary like a broken bone, permanent, or progressive such as age related problems. 

Now, the why of the forum. The last numbers that I have showed that 43 million United States residents are considered to have a disability under the US Government standards. With a population of about 300 million, that is about 1 in 7 people. If this web site is typical of the US population then about 250 of it's 1800 (as of this date) registered users would be considered to have a disability. Thats a lot of us.

The purpose of this forum is to provide a place to exchange solutions to problems and ask questions about how to solve problems that affect us in our goal of building model engines. I expect that many ideas may be useful to other members who would not consider themselves to have a disability. The reverse is also true. For example, there are sections of threads about how high should a mill table should be for working comfort. Some thing like this applies not only to those who have a back problem, to prevent back problems from forming. When items like this are found, put a link to them in this section, but please include a brief message about why you are linking to them. 

Let's keep it light and everyone help each other. Then we all have more fun.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## jack404

good call

I'm not that old but with some health issues that have decreased my physical functionality

plus getting beat up a bit overseas late 2002 did not help

its got so that i really have to plan for it with a right arm that sometimes does not want to work

i know its not just me  wether through injury / age /illness what have you the list of "walking wounded" grows every day and although hobbies like these are great assistance they bring there own needs with them

i've had to learn better work holding setups and simpler ways of doing other things or left handed ways

again a great idea for a thread

cheers

jack


----------



## tel

Well, apart from some other issues, the main reason I'm on disablity is industrial deafness, not that I can't set up a machine or do the work, but I can't hear the 20 ton forklift bearing down on me. 

Thankfully. there are not a lot of 20 ton forklifts running around in _my _workshop.


----------



## max corrigan

I have the same problem as tel after fifty years from apprentice upwards as a sheetmetalworker my hearing is badly impaired, all this happened in the days before anyone thought of such things as ear defenders etc. and it can be dangerous not being able to hear things before it's too late! i would urge all people on this site especially the younger members,to use care and protection at all times,pretty obvious i know, but our health is a valuable thing! 
Regards Max...........


----------



## John S

tel  said:
			
		

> Well, apart from some other issues, the main reason I'm on disablity is industrial deafness, not that I can't set up a machine or do the work, but I can't hear the 20 ton forklift bearing down on me.
> 
> Thankfully. there are not a lot of 20 ton forklifts running around in _my _workshop.



Wot ??????????

.


----------



## Maryak

Tel,

You too. Mind you when they told me I'd lost all the high range and needed a hearing aid. I said "Do you mean I can't hear kids screaming and women shouting ???" "That's it." said the audiologist. "GREAT" said I, "Forget the hearing aid."

Funny but I don't feel disabled in any way, (glasses, deafness, heart, stomach). Still 35 between the ears. I enjoy life to the full and I am very content.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## CrewCab

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Still 35 between the ears.



Aren't we all 8)

CC


----------



## crankshafter

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> Aren't we all 8)
> 
> CC


35? Oh, you old gr.py f..rts :big:Me?? oh, not more than 25" beetwin my ears ;D

CS


----------



## malcolmt

QUOTE

"not more than 25" beetwin my ears" 

Am i reading this wrongly or is that really 25 inches between your ears.

 :big:  :big:  :big:  :big:

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## greenie

malcolmt  said:
			
		

> QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Am i reading this wrongly or is that really 25 inches between your ears.
> 
> 
> Malcolm



Yep, full of concrete as well. :big:


----------



## Lew Hartswick

As long as it's not 25 inches of vacuum. 
  ...lew...


----------



## Metal Mickey

I am suffering from degenerative osteo arthritis and have been for the last six years. This means I operate machinery when on morphine. My ability to stand for more than 10 minutes is low that my workshop has 2 chairs and a stool.

All the planning for work is safety first because it has to be as my concentration levels are low especially after 3 or 4 hours. I get up around 0600 and am in bed around 1300 to 1400. As a chronic pain sufferer my lifestyle until recently (last 18 months) was extremely depressing.

There are those that will say that I shouldn't operate machinery, especially on my medication, but I say that my sanity is only kept in check BECAUSE I have my workshop!

If I stopped then the alternative is to crawl up into a ball and do nothing and did that for 4 1/2 years (4.5000 in imperial) so since its my life, my decision and my workshop, that's what I will do. The importance of this forum and those who contact me via my website and blog is that it gives me the social intercourse (no smut here please) that most human beings, including me, need.

So I am happy with my lot and am enjoying model making. ANYTHING can be overcome if the payback is good enough. Anything.

The usefullness of doing even small jobs for others is immense to the mental well being. So if I can do it (whatever it is?) then so can anyone.

Just read this for spelling and hey, life's better that the read! Oh happy days........ :big:


----------



## crankshafter

Took some time ;D
But no I'm convinced: I'm not alone anymore. :big: :big: :big:

Have a Happy New year everybody
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Regards CS


----------



## EvanVH

What a great thread. Thank you Gail. 

I was diagnosed with MS in 2004. I spent almost 4 years on the couch/bed. I am 42 years young. I will not let this take over my life. I spend about 2-4 hours a day in my shop and about 13 hours sleeping. If you have a disability embrace it, fight like hell, and don't give up. ;D


Evan


----------



## GailInNM

Welcome to HMEM Evan.

I am quite familiar with MS. My wife had MS. She was active in crafts and while she had to change her style to suit some of the limitations that MS sometimes imposed she kept at it. Attitude is everything.  She died 25 years ago, but not as a result of MS.

My sister in law has MS. She is in her 50's. Like you, fatigue slows her down some. Last year she quit playing competitive tennis as it took a lot out of her. So now she coaches tennis and works part time as a consultant in a pro tennis shop. And still plays tennis, just not in competition.

Let us know what accommodations, if any, you have had to make to in your shop and hobby activities.

Join into the rest of the HMEM site and show us some of your projects. We like photos around here. 

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## jack404

g'day folks'

after filing the brass butt slip ( recoil plate) on a Brown Bess replica for 3 hours the other day after i slipped with a hammer bedding the slip, my shoulder has demanded i finish the filing machine once and for all. NOW!! TODAY!!
(it'll take a week)
also a press, ( 5-8 ton ) to press fit the brass work into the stocks would be a great idea save me bashing them into place with hammers ( and miss hitting) 

20 mins of filing or hacksawing is my limit really  but with $$$ on the line i had to get the job finished and shipped so i did the job and spent the next day recovering

result.. 

decided to stop wasting time and get the tools to do the hard yards for me, so back to the filing machine again, so instead of spending a night and a day recovering i should be able to file all day ( or hold the work while the machine does the hard part ) without my shoulder going nutz.

the milwaukee hand held band saw has really saved my hide.. i cut some 4" brass last week , my mate did one slice by hand and took 15 min's, the saw did it in 3. it would have buggered me to do it by hand.

the right tools can assist those with physical problems a heap.

rest when you need to 

when you push yourself you make mistakes or slip up

a disablilty dont mean you cant do these things

but maybe it means you need to take a different approach

i have a stool in front of the mill and have part made one for the mini lathe ( needs padding)

my issue is my shoulder but by planting my backside i can work a couple extra hours a day as opposed to standing all day 

going for a walk between process's helps too, i take my birds for a walk have a cuppa etc

i dont have a classical rocking chair but i have a art deco copy equal i sit in and read the forum from

i had a big day in the workshop yesterday from 7 am until midnight but worked only 8 hours or so

a break here and there and a walk or making a snack breaks up the day and i still got a lot done 

25 lock plates and 25 angular leaf springs and 25 threaded hammer shafts a good days work for anyone i think

just taking it a bit at a time 

sat and sunday i'll do 30 stocks and pick the 25 best put em in linseed for a week then dry em 

i get my work done if i plan ahead and allow room for me to have a day out when its needed

i do pay a little extra for delivery of (big) stuff to my door ( 3rd floor flat) , but thats about it, 

made my bench to height ( not as well made as those i see here ) making the filing/grinding/polishing table the same but on wheels to allow it all to be rolled onto the balcony and back into storage, just waiting on wheels for it

the rest is all thinking about how to make your own life easier and still getting the job done

a few extra clamps a extra vice guides on saw's and grinders etc they all help and make things easier.

an old arab ( Bedou )saying

&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1581;&#1584;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1603;&#1609; 
&#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605;

"i had no shoes and complained, 
until i met a man with no feet"

at least we have our hobby and this place

take care all, lotsa chips to ya's all too

cheers

jack


----------



## chuck foster

it is kinda interesting that this post is here and i have read it and got some comfort knowing that iam not the only one with medical difficulties in this hobby. 
i was just at the doctors yesterday and he told me that i might have m.s. i have had the cat scans and m.r.i's and to be honest to you guys i have been thinking that life is over for me, but after reading the posts made by EvanVH and GailInNM i have some renewed hope and drive to continue to fight this. i don't know where this disease is going to take me but i know one thing for sure IT IS IN FOR A FIGHT.
so Gail and Evan i thank you for sharing you story with all of us.

i didn't post this for sympathy i posted it to say thanks to one and all for such a great place to come and visit.

chuck


----------



## lathe nut

Fellow to think that we were once bullet proof, ten feet tall and sickness was light years away, they come so fast but no one could make me believe that, still 20 in my mind but 58 in my body, all was fine just some little set backs but all were won over, been feeling tired, depressed, stiff in my back and muscle tenderness, some test and they say that I have Fibromyaliga, I know nothing of it and I think from what I see they know less, I can deal with that but for a few days that if affects me but its is hard on my mind, short term memory but again, I am going to deal with it and not stop, I have come to the point that I want to do some things for me and not for everyone else, I find this group so enjoyable, I want to build some small engine's and other things like you all do, I won't give up or give in, so don't anyone of you either, I think you are all great, we need each other to share and care, great day to all, Lathe Nut


----------



## rake60

My Dad was diagnosed with MS 32 years ago.
He's 74 years young now. On a good day he can still kick
the S#!T out of a snow blower that isn't preforming to his
expectations. 

On a bad day he calls me to come and take a look at it. 

Rick


----------



## GailInNM

Notice the theme of all the posters. "Don't give up"
When someone says we can't do something, all that means is that THEY can't do it.

Home machinists have an advantage over much of the population. We work with both our minds and hands to create things. If our body doesn't want to cooperate sometimes, then we use our mind to figure out a way around it. We have the ability to modify our tools and if necessary build a new tool to accomplish a job in a different manner.  

Quote from Jack  ".....i finish the filing machine once and for all. NOW!! TODAY!!"

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## 1hand

I lost my left arm 3yrs ago due to a difference of opinion with a rockcrusher. This has made my venture in learning machining very interesting. I never did any machining up to about a month ago, but with the internet a some videos I'm coming along very well. Instead of sitting around feelin bad for myself I got back on the horse that bucked me off!!!! Maybe I'll build a new arm, and some cool IC engines along the way. And when I do, I can say I built that single handedly!!! Thm:


----------



## PhillyVa

Hey 1hand, that's the spirit and wEc1 aboard. Thm:

Regards

Philly


----------



## Maryak

1 hand,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## GailInNM

Glad to have you with us 1Hand. 

I know of at least one other engine builder that is in a similar situation to you, and of several others who only have very limited use of one arm. 

This is the place to share our experiences with others so we can all help each other.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Noitoen

Not to mention a lot of others with 2 good arms that are worthless. Couldn't build anything even if their lives depended on it.  It´s nice to see people not giving up.


----------



## tel

1hand  said:
			
		

> I lost my left arm 3yrs ago due to a difference of opinion with a rockcrusher. This has made my venture in learning machining very interesting. I never did any machining up to about a month ago, but with the internet a some videos I'm coming along very well. Instead of sitting around feelin bad for myself I got back on the horse that bucked me off!!!! Maybe I'll build a new arm, and some cool IC engines along the way. And when I do, I can say I built that single handedly!!! Thm:



ONYA 1hand!


----------



## gilessim

Good on ya 1hand!, your post brought tears to my eyes, as it's so good to hear some determination!, many years ago, a very good friend of mine lost a leg(along with other complications) in a motorbike accident ,less than a year later, on crutches ,as he didn't get on with the false leg they gave him, he presented himself at a quarry near us asking for a job to drive a massive truck (with 12ft diameter wheels but all automatic) and they said (good on them!) give it a try, if you can drive it ,the job's yours, needless to say he got the job and it probably saved him from a deep depression!

now, 30 years later,he is still very busy doing all sorts of things and still jokes about his disability all the time! BTW his nickname is still 5toes! (his own idea!, English humour)

Giles


----------



## Metal Mickey

Welcome 1 hand, then thing to do is keep smiling (bloody difficult at times but its gotta be done!). :big:


----------



## 1hand

HEY, Thanks for the very warm welcome ;D I just started so haven't built anything impressive yet, just a mount for my rotary table 3jaw chuck, and a 4bolt mount for my compound rest. I got them on the first try, so things are looking up! :big: I think you guys are great and am looking forward to learning this wonderful fullfilling hobby. As for my disability, I was right handed before my accident so alot of things didn't change too much, though sometimes the mill spindle wrench and I have had to have a few words when changing end mills and collets. :wall:






]


----------



## rake60

Welcome to HMEM 1hand
Nice looking shop area!

Rick


----------



## blacksmith99

Hi Everyone,

Great to see a forum for us perseverists! Yes, I know it's a real word but it decribes what people with disabilities really are.

Have only had one good arm since 1979. Was a machinist when I had a hunting accident and lost the use of my right arm. Technicallly a brachio plexus injury from a .50 caliber muzzleloader. 

So far, ham radio, target shooting, blacksmithing, motorcycle riding, and now I'm dabbling with a guitar. Anyhow, I've been involved with metal work my whole life. Even when other hobbies and distractions come and go metalworking in one form or another always continues to trip my trigger.

I had an amputation about 15 years ago and I went from my natural hand that would not work to a prosthetic that would. Hard decision but it was definitly worth it.

Here's my website with the mods I made to ride a motorcycle. Please shoot me an email if you are interested in the specifics.

http://www.geocities.com/kc0ji

Not sure why the link won't work. You will have to cut and paste. Sorry.

Take care and persevere,

blacksmith99


----------



## GailInNM

Welcome Matt (blacksmith99)  wEc1

Glad you found HMEM. Since you found us I presume that you are also interested in building model engines also.

I looked at your website. Very nice looking work. You sure have a busy left hand on your motorcycle.

Perseverance is a requirement for all model engineers. More often than not a new engine needs a lot of "fine tuning". The only immediate gratification comes from making one part at a time. 

Gail in NM,USA
W5MLY


----------



## Maryak

Matt,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## blacksmith99

Thanks Gentlemen.

Best Regards,

Matt


----------



## pjkettlejr

Greetings,

I just joined the group a few minutes ago, and was happy to see that someone or some group is acknowledging that there are some of us who are 'differently' abled. The initial definition of 'disabled' is the best I have read.

In my case, similar to a posting I noticed about a member with osteo arthritis, the disability is invisible. My condition is neurological. The peripheral nerves and spinal cord are deteriorating, and my small nerve endings in the skin are reduced by 90%. All of this adds up to 1) extreme pain, and 2) muscle tremors and spasms. It is the latter that affects my mechanical abilities.

I have had to replace most of my hand tools with power equipment. People laugh at a cordless caulking gun, but it means I don't have to use muscles to squeeze a handle. Simple drilling tasks, normally done with a hand drill, are now put on a drill press with an X-Y vise to secure the work. At least I can turn the handles on the vise to line up the hole.

I really don't have much to contribute right now, but I am interested in getting from this group hints and ideas about how I can still continue to do metal (and wood) work with my hands.

Thanks for listening; people who are or have been there are the ones that best understand.

Paul


----------



## GailInNM

Welcome to HMEM Paul. wEc1
Please share any tips that have helped you. Also, feel free to ask about any thing that is giving you a problem. The majority of our members have never made a post, so asking questions often brings responses from unexpected sources.

I see that you also post to the yahoo barstock engines group, so you are obviously interested in engines. There you mentioned free shipping codes on the promotional codes site. Everyone here is quite good about posting them on HMEM, and if you need a code, ask. If one exists, someone here will have a current code. That is important to some of us who can not get out to go shopping easily for what ever reason. 

We all like photos on HMEM so, if you have the capabilities, please post some of your projects in the photos and video section or a work in progress. While HMEM is mostly engine orientated, we welcome projects of all kinds. If it is too far from having any engine connection, you can put it in the break room. 

Again  wEc1
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Maryak

Paul,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## seagar

Welcome ! I am sure you will enjoy this group as I have.

Ian (seagar)
Coffs Harbour 
Australia.


----------



## pjkettlejr

Thanks for the replies and comments. My goal is to start making model steam engines (stationary) and other 'toys.' But first, there is that issue of getting the new workshop fixed up. The new mill-drill (Grizzly G0484) is there; the lathe has to come out of the basement. I'll just be lurking for a while, but if I come up with anything it will be posted.

Thanks again.

Paul


----------



## rake60

Welcome to HMEM Paul.

Rick


----------



## Garywv

Well , this is a first for me , a link for disability ? added to a machining forum..I think thats neat , also 
this is my first post here on this forum , I found the link here from Mach 3 forum from stevehuck making
 a V-8 engine. I have been hobby machining for about 10 years now and built a CNC router the end of last year and 
do some work in the Yacht area making dashboards and welding aluminum for boats for the last few years now working for a captain
and neighbor..
  But sorry for the long off topic post so far , the reason I posted here is because I boke my back and am a T10 para since 1980
and not a lot of people in wheelchairs do a lot of machine work thatI have found around . I usually dont just jump out and say hey look I am in a wheelchair. I just take a little longer to get a job done but I usually get it done.
 Good to find a group with an open mind and even acknowledge that someone with a disability can even do this kind of work..
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Metal Mickey

Welcome Gary, there is always a way..if you are prepared to look. Look forward to seeing some of your work and any tips you have re your workshop.

Mike


----------



## GailInNM

Gary,
Welcome to HMEM.
As you know having a disability does not mean that we can not do something. But we may have to work a little bit harder and smarter and do things in a different way. Textbook solutions do not always apply.

If you have the capabilities for photos, I would appreciate any photos of your shop so that others may see what you have done to be able to continue your hobbies. There are a number of people on this forum with mobility issues and any help that we can provide each other just maks it easier for all of us to enjoy our hobby activities.

Also photos of your projects would be appreciated. As you have probably notices everyone here loves photos.

Gail in NM


----------



## bearcar1

Hello there Gary and welcome. I am glad that you have decided to join us here. I too would live to see any photos of your shop or tales of how you were able to overcome and adapt your disability in making chips. Your engine sounds very interesting, please tell us more and do not be a stranger.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Garywv

Thanks for the great welcome here guys,
 I have built most of my machinery to be the right height for me to get under like the router. And my Shoptask bridgemill I cut the legs down to be able to set it up without a ramp, I had built a ramp on the backside of the mill so I could raise and lower the mill by hand but that got to be a big pain to do, actually a fell off the ramp and got wedged in between the ramp and mill so I had to call the fire dept to get me out and back into my chair.So I built a 24 volt motor with a power wheelchair gearbox to raise and lower the mill head , that works great now.
  Here are a few pictures of my machines and I think a few build pics of the CNC router I built..


----------



## Garywv

And here are a few pictures of the last project I did for my nephews boat that I sent up to him in VA.
Also a few other projects if I find them while posting pictures..
And you guys are right just find a way to make something work , it can be done.I get kind of amazed at when someone comes over and looks around and will keep asking "so YOU made that" looking at me then I have to explain every part I cut out or welded up..
 Oh and just to add the last photo of the sign for my boat was still wet and the milky photo was the wet polyurethane It cam out better when dry . But it was a test so its gone now because it was MDF and sucks up water like crazy..


----------



## SAM in LA

Gary,

Welcome. wEc1

I'm looking forward to seeing more of your work. th_wwp

I have worked with several boy's in Boy Scouting that have various mental and/or physical disabilities. I have found it very rewarding to see them advance through the Scouting program. Sometimes it is difficult for me to figure out how to extract the information out of them. The boys do not get a free ride and are expected to work just as hard as the "Normal" boys for there badges. I expect them to do the best that they can possibly do. I can use your work as an example of what a man can do, no matter what cards you are dealt in life.

Regards,

SAM


----------



## Garywv

Thanks Guys , as always I will try to help out when I can ,, Any info neeed just post it or PM it to me.
  I have been looking around on this site to see what type of engine I want to start with . I do have a few steam kits that I bought years ago and never even started them . I have a Stuart steam boiler and a steam engine up on the shelf somewhere around this mess in the garage but steam didnt really catch my intrest as much as these small engines I have found being built around this site. It is amazing what you guys are building on here.One problem I have is when I get rigged up for a project for myself I end up having to throw it aside as soon as a project comes in that pays money, so it seems I never geet started, But I know that is just an excuse I need to just start it and go..
  I do want to try out my router with really light cuts on aluminum after I get some aluminum cutting router bits,then if it cuts good I want to make a 4th axis rotary table to help with some of the milling for blocks or heads and stuff. I have the rotary table looking at me now saying just put a servo on me and get started..
  Maybe this site will kick me in the butt to get going..I hope.
Gary


----------



## Maryak

Gary,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Please excuse my ignorance but what does T10 paraplegic mean. ??? 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Metal Mickey

You are certainly an inspiration and whilst my own disability does restrict me I just cannot see how I could easily go around in my electric buggy and work in my workshop! Just thinking of how you overcome your restrictions is inspirational so well done in a non patronising way! 

I take my hat off to you and have given myself a mental )((*&)_ing for whinging inside my head. Well done.

Mike


----------



## Garywv

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Gary,
> 
> Welcome to our forum. wEc1
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but what does T10 paraplegic mean. ???
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob


Thanks for the welcomes here and a T10 is where
I broke my 10th thoractic vertibrae and it cut my spinal cord at that level so I have no fealing or movement from my waist down is all.
Its just what the description of a spinal injury like a C5 would be Cervical 5th vertibrae break on the spine..
Gary


----------



## Garywv

Metal Mickey  said:
			
		

> You are certainly an inspiration and whilst my own disability does restrict me I just cannot see how I could easily go around in my electric buggy and work in my workshop! Just thinking of how you overcome your restrictions is inspirational so well done in a non patronising way!
> 
> I take my hat off to you and have given myself a mental )((*&)_ing for whinging inside my head. Well done.
> 
> Mike


 Hey Mike, 
 I use both a manual wheelcahir and a power chair, and i is way more difficult with a power chair to get around but it also has advantages like when in my power chair I dont have to keep locking my brakes so I dont roll away from the mill and also my power chair has a powered lift seat on it which raises about another 9 inches so that helps reaching things a little higher , but over all I use the manual chair ,it is a whole lot quicker for me to get around in..But if you post a few of the pproblems you have getting around with a scooter or power chair I am sure there will be lots of suggestions that can be made to get you more comfortable with working in your shop.I have built small ramps for my machines and even used it to get on my lawn mower as well so double purpose ramp. Just kind of big to haul around the shop though.
Gary


----------



## Maryak

Gary,

Thanks for the explanation of T10. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## MachineTom

Found this site yesterday, and was surprised to find a forum on disabilities. I am ten years in a chair, T-3 quad. Arms and fingers just lack strenght and some areas of feeling. Retired 2 years ago when I sold my business. The deal with the bride was I get a workshop added to the house for my hobby, metal work etc. The avatar is a shot of the shop, theres more not shown. I'll add a post of some of the things added to make life easier when your in a chair. 

Funny, I've used this signature for many years online, on this forum it Really means something more.


----------



## Blogwitch

I've never posted on this topic, mainly because I don't class myself worthy enough. There are people with more problems than I have.

Machining is a great leveller, and I think that if you can find a way to use a machine, you can easily keep up with the best of them.

Actually, now I am classed as 40+% disabled, what that means I have no idea, but over the last 7 or 8 years things have hit me like a bombshell. But because of that not being all at once, I managed to get things organised for the first one, then as each bit has hit, I just sorted that problem out as it occurred. 

Hi level stools with casters on the legs work wonders for me getting about the shop, so that is the legs sorted, and power feeds on everything that can have them takes care of the arm problems. Morphine and a tens unit takes care of the rest. But even so, a couple of hours in the shop is about enough, whereas three years ago, I was in there day and night. So now I only go into the shop to carry out the machining stage, and all my rough sketches and planned sequences get done in the house, where I am a lot more comfortable.

When Stew gets back from his holiday, my lathe will be raised another 3" to get it to perfect height for me on my stool. I do sometimes have to call another friend to come down and change large chucks for me, but that isn't too often. Just getting tooling mounted where it is within easy reach from where you are working makes a major contribution, and I still move bits and pieces around if things just aren't quite right.

So all you gents with a lot worse problems than mine, I really admire you for having a go, and with a lot of thought and a bit of ingenuity, you can do just as well as the rest of us.

Never give up, like I nearly did not so long ago, the rewards are still there, no matter how badly off you are.

Bogs


----------



## Cedge

Bogs
I've watched you adapt to each new insult, not always gracefully, but with raw determination to overcome the obstacles. No hero worship in saying that you've managed admirably. I've had to battle a few small health things this year, none of which have been debilitating, but they sure took a lot of the joy out of my shop time. 

I quit wondering what the limitations of the hobby were when someone pointed me to an article about a blind machinist who still makes marvelous things. If that is possible to overcome, almost anything is.

Steve


----------



## GailInNM

Tom,
I am about a week late in welcoming you to HMEM, but it does not make my welcome any less sincere.

I have read all your posts. Thanks for the workshop hints that make it possible for you to continue on with your hobbies. They help many more than you might expect. Many of our members have problems with lifting and moving machine tooling around. Your solutions are very elegant.

We all do what we have to to continue to enjoy our leisure time any you are proof of that. Some things may slow us down, but they don't stop us.

Gail in NM


----------



## deere_x475guy

Hi Tom and welcome to the forum.


----------



## compspecial

This is a wonderful forum, and reminds us that not everyone enjoys good physical health. But in all cases I've read it seems peoples minds are sharpened even more.
Its an inspiration to read the ingenious ways people have found to make the seemingly impossible possible,and best of all its made many folks with health problems known to each other
            great idea.


----------



## robcas631

Thank you for creating this forum. It means a lot!


----------



## Allen

You guys are my heroes. Seriously. :bow:

I'm "lucky" enough my disability doesn't show. -- Hands that tremor, One trick knee that surgery didn't fix (it goes out from under me a coupla times a day with no warning), "sensitized" lungs (many solvents, welding fumes, and acrid smoke all make me cough until I nearly pass out), obstructive sleep apnea (surgery failed and my BiPap is set at the highest setting commercially available), and a heaping side of major depression. None of those things mean I "can't" do stuff, it just means that I can't do it at a pace anybody would pay me for.... And I just love it when the guy behind me at the store assumes I'm a lazy freeloading "raccoon" because he can't "see" anything wrong! :redface2:

When I do more physical work I try to balance things. I keep a chair or stool handy, Work a bit, rest a bit, work a little more sit until the shaking stops.... I'll get there eventually. Painting or welding requires a fan on high to blow the fumes away from me. (Even some acrylics set me off). Walk away as soon as I start to cough and stay away until the feeling passes... again, I'll get 'er done eventually. 

 My biggest hurdle though is the depression. There can be days or sometimes even weeks where I just can't get started. Or if I do force myself to get at it, the work is less than stellar, and I end up having to redo much of it on another day. I have some pretty spendy daily meds that help me function until things build up and I shut down again.... Those who have had a bout with deep depression after a loss know what I mean. Mine, however, has decided to take up permanent residence. As a result I usually try to limit my projects to things I can complete between spells. Some I get done, others tend to get rotated to the back burner for weeks, months or even years. It's like procrastination on steroids.

I should mention, I'm mostly a "fabricator" rather than a machinist. We live in a closetless 2br mobile home, so there's no real room for a lathe even if I had the money for one. I'll sometimes shape parts with a combination of soldering, a milling cutter in a dremel, hand files and a sanding drum mounted in the chuck of the tabletop drill press. I'll not win any prizes for fit or finish, but they mostly work well enough to get by for a while.

I actually have THREE major projects nearing completion this summer. The little steam roller (http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9792.0), an Oil Pull pup (http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=14836.0), 
and an iron wheeled wagon to mount a set of industrial pumps upon. The roller awaits a couple hundred $$ infusion of steel bar and sheet. The pup needs the engine valve seats reground, a brake pedal made, and repaint. The wagon axles are done and we're waiting for two 6x6 wooden sills 12 feet long and a 4x4 tongue to materialize. I was promised the wood would be donated by the first part of July. so I could have the pumps ready to mount by mid month

And then there are my 1:24 board on board oil field projects. The Pennsylvania standard derrick project has been idle since April. But the South Penn pumping station hasn't been touched since February of 2011! I'd like to have them ready for the Steam Show at Portersville the first weekend in August, but my mojo just isn't cooperating.
http://www.the-ashpit.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2239&p=9761&hilit=derrick#p9761
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/southpenn.html

Looking back, MOST of the stuff I actually got finished in the last couple years were mini projects that took no more than 3 days. A couple G scale (electric)locomotives, some freight cars, and a plastic building kit or two. Maybe the guys who say I'm 'just lazy' are right? I sure work a lot like a dilettante. 

Except when I don't. August 2 is the deadline for the 5 projects I mentioned. I want to have 3 completed (Pup, wagon. pumping station, and the other two presentable. wish me luck!


----------



## Rayanth

Allen, I feel we're two peas in a pod, separated it sounds by many long years of life.

I'm 32, and suffer my own severe bouts of depression. Most days I'm just apathetic, other days it's debilitating, hard to even get out of bed. I have Asperger's syndrome, a mild form of autism that gives me great intellect in some areas (so I'm told), and steals away my ability to have any meaningful social life. I have virtually no sense of balance, and rarely try to make a walk across the room without first checking to look for things I can grab should I start to fall...the cats, I have learned, are not such a thing.

I am only getting started in my long journey on this hobby, but if there is anything I have learned - it's the journey and not the destination, that makes it all the worthwhile.

So what if you haven't finished a 'major' project in a long time. You've done something. You've enjoyed it. You've made mistakes, and learned from them; and you've done something you wanted to do - without anyone else telling you that you must do this, or must do that.

Enjoy your journey. Reaching the destination is just a bonus. It can be a great thing to feel the sense of accomplishment of a finished project - but it can also be a little scary, thinking you have to start a whole new one now. If your projects are for yourself, then there's no real reason to rush.

Enjoy all that you do, and take it one step at a time. So long as you don't sit idly by, you're better off than those lazy freeloading raccoons.

- Ryan


----------



## Allen

Ryan, Maybe someday those with mental health issues will be afforded the same level of respect (which, all too often, ain't much) as those with other disabilities. Telling a depressed person to "suck it up and get on with life" is EXACTLY like telling someone with a bad leg to "go walk it off".

Portersville Steam Show's 50th show is the first weekend in August. So I have a firm deadline to get a couple things presentable.... I think tomorrow I might see about getting the derrick plinthed, since I'm waiting on parts for both the roller and Oil Pull pup, and it's supposed to be miserable outside again, anyway.

Unless something changes, I also have to get the 20th Century ready this weekend for the 4th of July parade in Zelienople. That should be fun!


----------



## Annie

I have an illness which affects my balance and causes me to have very slender reserves of energy so I tire easily.  Depression is one of the symptoms of this illness as well, but fortunately I'm on meds which work well for me so I don't get too much in the way of bad days where my mood drops into a hole in the ground.  When I was younger I worked around industries where high levels of noise were an everyday thing and at that time there was little awareness of the destructive effects of long term exposure.  So my hearing is not what it was, but since I live on my own it's not the problem it once was when I had to live and work around people who failed to understand that I wasn't being rude or difficult when I couldn't tell what it was they were saying.
Most of the time I do just fine with my projects because I've learned to pace myself and accept that slow and steady wins the day.  I've also had to learn that there are some tasks I should not attempt when I'm having a bad fatigue day, using power tools or using my lathe as a couple of examples.


----------



## GailInNM

Annie,
I am glad that you found our little disabilities corner of the forum.  I sounds like you are finding the right balance of what you can do and what you would like to do.  Taking a survey of what we can do and not dwelling on what we can't do has been the key for me.  It is hard not to get depressed when we are having a bad day; when I would rather be cutting metal but the order of the day is to sit around petting the shop dog and planning the next good day's progress.

Keep us informed with progress on your projects.  I find that on days when I can't do much building that sharing what I have been doing with others helps keep theinterest up.

Gail in NM


----------



## Mechanicboy

To be honest, i am deaf since i was born.. i can not see what is the problem to be deaf in a work environment as a car mechanic ( i am car mechanic and worked near 20 year now). Some time the mechanic in our car work shop asked me where the noise came from to exampe in gear box, engine or other places in the car where the noise is there,.. how can i do it with the noise?? Yes, i am using my hands, body and the stetoscope with steel rod (i has a little rest of hearing, 80% dB in right ear and 120 dB in left ear) + try to drive the car in a tour to learn out where the noise came from. I can answer where the problem with noise can be in the car out of my years of experience. Also no problem to be deaf in a workshop with people who is hearing. 

For some year since the foreman in workshop had tried the car who had problem with gear box. I asked him what was problem with the car, he told the gear box had noise. Then i asked him how he drove the car and how the noise came in and out etc.. The foreman drove the car with noise and disappeared each time when he pressed the clutch pedal down. My answer: Worned ball bearings in gear box. He did not believe me until another mechanic repaired the gearbox and found worn bearings. The reason was that the chairman was a new employee. 

It is not too late how to learn out how to search noise in a machinery too example when the people has lost the hearing in the ears later in life.  

Is it someone there in HMEM who is deaf in whole life? Not sure a lot of there.. Nice to meet the folks here who has respect for peoples with disabilities. Never underestimate the folks with disabilities! They may be smarter than you can imagine ..


----------



## aarggh

Mental illnesses do tend to not get a lot of support or sympathy from people, not because they don't care or want to know, but I believe more because it's not something tangible they can see or feel. A leg or arm injury can be like a temporary badge of honour, but unless they have gone through, or know people directly who have gone through mental illness, they have no frame of reference but their own to compare against.

I never understood how people with ear infections or vertigo could be "that bad off", until I had a very nasty accident that I was extremely lucky to survive, but it left me with a severe case of vertigo for several weeks, that was completely debilitating. After experiencing it myself, the best I can sum it up, is it's like falling in every direction simultaneously, while not being sure whether your sitting, standing, or lying down. If it wasn't for medication, I could barely make it to just sit up in bed. Let alone make it to the lounge room. I now have a very healthy respect for sufferers of vertigo, and what they go through, but without my experience I'd probably be thinking, "so you can't rub your tummy while standing on one leg, so what?"!

It's all about a frame of reference or being able to relate in the end, although it would be good if people who can't relate, just accept that some people do suffer invisible conditions, and provide at the very least some level of empathy without judgement or ignorant remarks.

cheers, Ian


----------



## Goldflash

I have just read through everyone of these posts and I am humbled by what I have read. 
I had heart problems starting about 3 years ago and for a long while I could not work, and took up model engineering as a form of therapy to keep my mind occupied and stop me feeling sorry for myself. 
Finally after being messed around by the medical profession for a couple of years  I had a Triple Bypass at the beginning of this year and its been a hard road getting back physically and mentally to where I want to be. 
This site has been a major source of Inspiration to me during my periods of being ill and postoperative recovery.  
My father was a very keen model engineer right up until he was about 90 and I am positive that spending all those hours in the shed kept him going and he is still going well having just celebrated his 100th birthday. 

Respectfully yours 
Ralph


----------



## Rays

Hi all read some of your amazing tales and I see no one has posted in this section for some time. This could mean no more people are disabled I could only hope!

I signed up on this forum some time ago in the hope one day I could use the information gained from reading about what many of you do and how you do it. Well I know own a Myford ML7 in excellent condition generally some minor fixes required. I am slowly getting round to these as well as learning as much as I can through reading and more reading on forums as well as  little time on the lathe itself.

I am mainly into woodwork and wood turning it was through an Ornamental Turning or Rose Engine search that originally brought me to this site. 

I'm Ray I have whats called Charcot Marie Tooth CMT and no nothing to do with my teeth LOL. Its a Neuro Muscular thing had it since age 7 (now 57yrs) progressively I have deteriorated because of other health and injuries. You can read more about me over here. http://wheelnroundworkshop.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## Aquarius21

Hi, three weeks ago I developed a retinal detachment in my right eye which at its worst blocked out 85% of my vision. Now, recovering with a gas bubble ( built in carpenter's level) distortion, straight objects appear wavy, the horizontal is now about 10 degrees off kilter and double vision. So, trying to do layout and other machine work has suddenly gotten far harder for a newbie. I have made a tapping block and now work on a tapping machine.

However, with the loss of perspective, doing layout complete with punch work for hole drilling etc. is really difficult.

Can anyone suggest shop helps? Is there a monocular device that can give a binocular view so that one can strike where one ought to? I have the usual round up of magnifiers having beaten my way through two cataract surgeries over a year ago but this setback is tough in that vision could take months even up to two years to improve and even then one might not get it all back. Any advice is greatly welcomed. Drop me an email at [email protected]


----------



## landcrsr

Hi all, I lost my last job because I had a pesky heart attack (only my 7th) and I'm only 48. I also need both knees replaced and have 1 spinal vertebra radially broken and fused off set, and 5 vertebra collapsing (I was 6' 3" now 6' 1" tall) thanks to heavy industry an the fact I look like a malley bull, always got the big heavy jobs. I have to plan out well in advance if I have to lift anything and or bend over a lot. But I wake up every morning so I carry on and have fun making things in my shed.


----------



## gb16714

I am 53 years young and am recouping from a minor foot surgery. the extra time I have on my hands has allowed me to reflect on others with permanent disabilities. first off I feel so inconvenienced by my current state of health and am eager for improvements. I am humbled by the perseverance and silent suffering that disabled people exhibit. I TRUELY RESPECT all of you, and if you are reading this you likely fit this category;  Thoughts and prayers to all of you. But a word of caution to all machine tool operators, use caution when operating your equip., follow safe practices, and use all necessary PPE's. (personal protective equipment) In so doing we reduce the likelihood of becoming a statistic. by doing this we will more enjoy our hobby and our loved ones will see our focus on safety and rest more when they hear the big stuff fire up.
 sincerely Greg


----------



## Blogwitch

About 3 months ago, I was diagnosed with PTSD, stemming back to the nasty escapades I got up to in the mid 70's whilst serving in the armed forces.
That is nearly 40 years I have been suffering from this debilitating but non visible condition, and had no inkling about what it was doing to me.
I am now waiting to go into Combat Stress for an intensive residential course to help me with my problems.

It is only now do I realise how much of a nasty ba****d I must have been for the many years I have been posting on the internet, so if I have upset anyone, please look at me in a different light, it maybe wasn't me, but my nasty past showing itself.

I have now realised, that if I can eventually get this under control, I should be able to get back into my shop and making things again. Luckily I didn't sell it all off, as I was going to do a few months ago.

Keep making chips and enjoy it.

John


----------



## Cogsy

John,

I don't know you, in fact I got into this hobby and joined this site just after you decided not to participate here anymore. I have come across your presence online in many instances though (not just here) and the impression I developed over time was that you were 'a bit nasty'.

I noted your return here with surprise and, frankly, I had decided not to interact with you. However, it appears I was being hasty. Anyone who can admit and address their faults, whatever they may be, deserves a chance at retribution.

I wish you well in your recovery and I hope you can make it back into your shop in the future. I also look forward to possibly benefiting from your extensive knowledge as well.


----------



## Blogwitch

Cogsy,
It was one of the first things that the counsellors told me, think back and try to put right what you think you have done wrong. It will be the only way that I can get back onto the road to recovery. 
I only wish I could have gone back to the 70's and not done the things I did, but being in the military, you didn't really have the choice.

After having now nearly four years of real bad personal times, which stopped me doing almost anything in my shop, but still buying and collecting, I have so many projects to do, casting sets, plans, projects etc, that if I started now, I would be a centarian before I would be finished. I only hope I can get a few of them done.

Thanks

John


----------



## MachineTom

A very good friend of mine suffers from PTSD, it has been a 40 year old issue for him. Recovery has been slow He goes to therapy every two weeks, avoids crowds, sits back to the wall, close to the door, and more. 

Every day is another chance for you to get better, sometimes its a big step, most often its a little step, as long as its a step, its good.   

Looking forward to you rejoining the forum.

Tom


----------



## Rays

Hi all just popped in to wish you all a Happy New Year 

Lets hope for those who suffer any form of condition there is less :fan::wall::hDe:

More th_wavwoohoo1*discussion*

and most of all Rof};D

Keep safe keep well and most of al keep positive.

Ray


----------



## bazmak

Question for Lance corrigan.I too have been a sheetmetal worker for many years and suffer from hearing loss.I can still hear but not fully understand conversation.So lance do you hear at all, or just reduced ?


----------



## goldstar31

bazmak said:


> Question for Lance corrigan.I too have been a sheetmetal worker for many years and suffer from hearing loss.I can still hear but not fully understand conversation.So lance do you hear at all, or just reduced ?


 
I'm surprised that there was no reply. What you appear to be suffering from is what was once laughingly caused 'Boiler Makers' Disease'. 

Writing as a disabled ex-serviceman, I would suggest that you find out what level your hearing is from an audiogram. You may have actual damage from noise or just from old age or even medication. If you have had things like malaria drugs, they may have caused damage. 

One thing which sticks out on an audiogram is the tell tail 'turn up' of the end of the graphs which usually indicates noise damage.

As for hearing speech, there is some benefit from hearing aids which should attempt to fill in the 'hole'.

Me, for what it is worth, I was exposed to enemy bombs and machine guns in the war and later aircraft engine noise and getting rid of relegated ammunition as a National Serviceman. After, I got involved with British 25 pounders whilst on mountain rescue. 

Hearing after all this? Not a lot but you have my sympathy.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Blogwitch

Machine Tom,
What you described about your friend is exactly what I am going through. 
Even when mates call around, I always have to sit with my back away from them, or if they go behind me, I have to swivel my chair around to keep sight of them. This is all done without me thinking about it. Even when in the shop, they have to be in my line of sight.
I went to a family reunion on Monday, it was absolutely terrifying for me until I could get myself tucked into a corner where I could see everyone, or anyone approaching me.
People think you are being strange, but in fact, if I couldn't have found that balance, I would have had to leave or become hysterical.
Now thinking back, I can see what I had been doing for nearly 40 years, but never realised it until I started to get treatment only recently.
Anyway, I am gently getting back into the shop, sorting a few things out and may start one of my smaller projects soon.

John


----------



## ex-Gooserider

Hello,

First post, so an intro is in order...  I am a T-5, ASIA-B paraplegic, (for the non medical, that translates to paralysis from about diaphragm level down, with some feeling but no motor control) about 5.5 years post-injury.  By choice I use a power chair as much as possible, and a manual chair when I must.

I found this site through a link in a message posted on WheelchairDriver.com, which is one of the best sites in the world for people that hack on power wheelchairs....  I have to admit that I don't have a huge interest in building model engines, but this is the first time I've ever seen a forum area devoted to the notion of doing machine shop things with a disability....  I hope that I can learn and share tips on how to function better in a shop, which is something that seems to be the same no matter what sort of things one is working on...

I've always been a maker / tinkerer sort, and did some machining at home on a 'Smithy' mill-drill machine that I learned to hate with a passion for it's limitations....  I also did a good bit of welding, along with repairing and maintaining my Moto-Guzzi motorcycle (source of my handle, which I use in lots of places...) and all sorts of other things....  Essentially drop it in front of me and I'd void the warranty.... ;D

After I got hurt, one of my biggest frustrations was that I couldn't even get to, let alone USE, most of the stuff in my garage shop  (Significant Gender difference observation - she thinks the garage is a place to put cars, he KNOWS it is intended for use as a shop.... )  Even before I was hurt, I was also frequently annoyed by the limitations on what I could do because of limited space, tools and so on....

I'd heard about the hacker-space movement, but hadn't really gotten involved, before I got hurt, but as soon as I got back to being able to drive post-injury, I started checking out the local spaces, and ended up as an 'inmate' and volunteer at the Artisan's Asylum in Somerville, MA.  This is one of the worlds largest / best spaces by pretty much any list of hacker-spaces you find - we aren't #1 on many lists, but we are near the top of ALL of them....

As an inmate, I get access to all sorts of shop spaces, including welding, (TIG, MIG, Oxy-Fuel) Precision Machine - (CNC Sharp mill, manual Bridgeports, 15" Colchester engine lathe, etc, and we are working on getting a 3 axis VMC online) CNC shop (Shop-bot, MultiCam, CNC plasma-cutter) laser cutters, 3-D printers, electronics lab, and so on...  I work on a wide range of stuff, though most of it has been disability related in one respect or another, as I think what the industry supplies is mostly junk....

One of my projects relates to an interest I have developed in adaptive rock climbing - I designed and built some of the gear that I use to move up (vertically) in the world, which puts me on the bleeding edge of adaptive "Aid climbers"....  I am presently on the edge of getting my 'lead climbing' chops, and when I do, I'll be only the second paraplegic in the WORLD to lead climb....  Couldn't do it without some of the hardware I've designed and machined here at the Asylum. 

ex-Gooserider


----------



## dnalot

Welcome ex-gooserider. Many handicapped craftsmen overcome their disabilities with their ability to improvise. In a hobby such as ours the problem is often simply that the equipment is not designed to be used in the manor that ones handicap requires. Any help you can give in modifications to tools or inspired methods would be of great help to some. 

My truck sits out in the weather, it does not deserve any of my precious shop space.

Mark T


----------



## GailInNM

Welcome to HMEM ex-Gooserider,
Most of the members here have diverse interests so you will fit in just fine. While our primary focus is on designing and building model engines, the skills required translate to almost any type of project.

If you can't find an appropriate forum for one of your projects you can post in "The Break Room", and you will probably find some other member that will have an interest in it.

The "Machining with Disabilities" forum is not about what we can't do, but rather about what we can do, and ways we can do more. Almost everyone has a disability of some form, but most would never consider themselves disabled. We just have to do things in a little different way.

Like you, I used to ride motorcycle. In my case it was BMW's for a long time. Rode the Alaska Highway in 1960 from Anchorage Alaska to Fort Worth Texas when the Alaska Highway was still about 1500 miles of dirt, gravel and mud. Wonderful time. Also, flew airplanes and drove sports cars up to half a dozen years ago but failing eyesight has made that a thing of the past. Surrendered my drivers license and now drive a fast three wheel {barely legal) electric mobility scooter that will do wheelies. It was the best available when I bought it, but like you say most of the equipment for the disabled is junk. I don't know how anyone who doesn't have a machine shop and the abilities could keep one running.

So, model engines or not, you're certainly welcome here. I'm sure many others would like to see some of your projects. And we really like photos.

Gail in NM


----------



## ex-Gooserider

Thanks for the welcoming words.... 

A lot of my adaptive stuff is fairly simple, but is vital to being able to use the equipment....         

While the upside of a space like the Artisan's Asylum is that it gives you access to all sorts of cool tools that would be WAY out of reach for the typical home shop; the downside is that you mostly can't modify them to suit abilities...  You either have to figure out your own tactics for making do, or pass on the machine, which I'm mostly not willing to do.       

I'm not faulting the folks at the Asylum for this, as they are generally pretty good about trying to make things as accessible as possible, but there are limits on how much one can modify a machine that has to be used by a large number of people, most of them AB's.... 

Fortunately a lot of the adaptive stuff is relatively simple and easy to make, either out of free / salvage materials, or at least Harbor Fright grade stuff... 

One of my first creations was my 'mill-stick'.  It allows me to operate our Sharp CNC mill completely, and partially operate our Bridgeports....  I can't reach the mill head on the BP's so I can't change speeds or bits without assistance, but I can work the power switch and the table cranks....      Of course having access to a CNC mill means I have to be pretty desperate to want to go back to the manual BP....    

The Sharp is a BP clone, which has a crank operated variable speed transmission, and an air-chuck on the drawbar.... 

My mill-stick is about a 2-3' long piece of 3/4&quot; ply about 2&quot; wide, fished out of the woodshop scrap bin...    I cut a notch in the side of one end that lets me work the power switch, and drilled a 3/4&quot; hole that fits over the hand crank on the speed knob...  I can reach everything else that I need to from the chair, so the stick lets me do the stuff I can't reach...       

We recently got an Ironworker, which is a wonderful tool for dealing with long stock.  It uses a foot pedal, and I find the mill stick is good for pushing that as well.... 

I've also found that it can be very handy to mount mirrors on the arms of magnetic bases - the cheap hand held make-up mirrors are a nice size, and it can be really helpful to have the magnifying side.  The biggest use is on a lathe, so that you can look down on the workpiece - if you look from the front the tool post tends to be in the way...  It's also nice when milling up close to the head so that you can see more of what the bit is doing....       

ex-Gooserider​


----------



## spoonerandforker

As a chap with just one weight supporting leg I am glad to have found this forum.  Considering the alternatives, I am glad my mind is still strong because with it, I can work around my physical limitations.  Reminds me of the old joke, Modern Medicine is so good that we can all expect to live long enough to get an incurable disease.  Physical limitations just require me to do more mental preparation than I used to, and that is not an entirely bad thing.:thumbup:


----------



## PoppyAnn

does "between the ears" mean your IQ rate?


----------



## MachineTom

Poppy Ann, please translate your statement. ????


----------



## PoppyAnn

MachineTom said:


> Poppy Ann, please translate your statement. ????



Hi Tom, I was answering a post where they said they were 25 between the ears now I know I should have pressed Quote and not reply my answer was to post no 8 which just took me 15 minits to find as I started at the end and worked forward I should have started at the first message and then I could have found it straight away.

Regards Poppy Ann.


----------



## Grim

I've just started getting into my workshop after a bike crash in July - 2 months in intensive care, and another 2 months in rehab (broke 9 ribs, pelvis, collapsed lung, broken arm and smashed hand, and a lot of nerve damage). I'm mostly healed, but have a right leg that doesn't work from the knee down, and a right hand that doesn't close properly. The biggest thing that got me was just how much strength I had lost - I had to get a friend in to loosen all the locking bolts that I'd tightened "finger tight" on the morning of my accident. The first thing I had to do was tidy my work area, a cluttered area means that I often can't retrieve something if I drop it, and limited mobility and balance make tripping over things a lot easier. I also can't lay stuff out on the floor to assemble and weld, so have had to make space on my workbench for that. From a machining point of view, it is the weakness that is most limiting. I spent this week on my mini lathe and mill making new chuck spanners and locking knobs for my big machines with a lot more leverage, or octagonal heads that I can get a spanner on, as I found that I just couldn't tighten them up enough to be safe. Anyway, slowly but surely my strength is coming back, and it is really good to be turning big bits of metal into little bits of metal again.


----------



## ex-Gooserider

Glad to hear you are recovering and getting back into the shops.... :thumbup: 

Don't be afraid to hit the gym as well, being laid up for any length of time will cause a lot of deconditioning / strength loss even where you weren't injured.  Getting that back can be a lot more work than you'd think, but the more you get back the more you can do and it will make learning to work around your new limitations easier...

One general item that I try to never be without is a telescoping magnetic pickup tool - as in magnet on the end of a radio antenna...  It is small enough when collapsed to be easy to carry around next to your pens and so on, but makes it a lot easier to pick up stuff without bending as much...  I get mine at Harbor Fright, cheap and works as well as the more expensive ones.  Obviously the magnet is good on the ferrous stuff, but I also use the rubber handle end almost as much to drag paper and other non-ferrous stuff to the point where I can at least bend over and reach it easier....

ex-Gooserider


----------



## nel2lar

EvanVH said:


> What a great thread. Thank you Gail.
> 
> I was diagnosed with MS in 2004. I spent almost 4 years on the couch/bed. I am 42 years young. I will not let this take over my life. I spend about 2-4 hours a day in my shop and about 13 hours sleeping. If you have a disability embrace it, fight like hell, and don't give up. ;D
> 
> 
> Evan


Evan 
I must agree we can not let a little pain stop us. I received my disability from Social Security in 2012 and spent a lot of years in bed but recently I have said enough. I once planted a garden over 1/4 acre. Well this year I will try to plant and take care of it. Putting seed in the ground is just the start and I'm going to give it all I have. I love to get into my shop and just loose hours, sometimes I can actually forget about the pain. When that happens I get the feeling I am in control and not the pain. But when I lay down to sleep I usually sleep for more than 12 hours. Wake up and feel the pain all over and find a position and drop off to sleep, the only peace to be found at times. My pain comes from my own body they call it Autoimmune*Diseases, rheumatoid arthritis and recently they say I also have arthritis. With both of them pain is unbearable but it seem the more I do the better I feel. 59 years old and I'm not giving up. Be strong my fellow sufferers.
Nelson C:wall: just hard headed


----------



## Robsmith

I'm disabled in a big way right now .           TOOO mAny BeeRs   !


----------



## windy

Been a year behind with my projects having heart problems then Burkitt's lymphoma I'm sending this from my hospital bed at York.
At moment everything going well as far as treatment but can never take anything for granted.
On my days off between two and a half weeks in the ward have been getting some billets of EN24T for crankshaft of my latest steam machine.
A chap I know who lost an arm and with his compensation bought two CNC machines the work he does is amazing for my speed machine friends he also has a Capri with a soaped up large engine he plays about with.
Here is an attachment picture of my materials etc. that hopefully if OK can turn into swarth for a steam motorcycle engine.


----------



## Cogsy

windy said:


> for my speed machine friends he also has a Capri with a soaped up large engine he plays about with.


 
I would so love to see that project. I have in my shed/shop a 1970 V6 GT Capri that I first bought when I was 18 years old, sold it when I was 29 and bought it back as a MAJOR project 3 years ago. One day, when I have the money, it will be the toughest thing on wheels (round here anyway), til then it just takes up 3/4 of the space in my shed, waiting patiently...


----------



## pigpen60

I'm tone deaf and have secada's in my ears(tinitis?) I have wondered if those electronic muffs the shooters use could double as hearing protection and hearing aids of sorts?


----------



## pigpen60

WOOHOO! first post!


----------



## Cogsy

pigpen60 said:


> I'm tone deaf and have secada's in my ears(tinitis?) I have wondered if those electronic muffs the shooters use could double as hearing protection and hearing aids of sorts?


 
My father uses them at the range, basically never takes them off. They are very good at muffling the shots and help him hear what people are saying to him, as well as actually letting him hear the tone to start firing.


----------



## ex-Gooserider

pigpen60 said:


> I'm tone deaf and have secada's in my ears(tinitis?) I have wondered if those electronic muffs the shooters use could double as hearing protection and hearing aids of sorts?



 Seems to me like one of those things that you would need to try for yourself, as everyone will have different responses to a given piece of kit...  However they aren't that expensive, and probably could be resold for close to purchase price if they don't work for you...  My only advice would be to get a GOOD unit, don't try to cheap out with some of the less expensive ones like they sell at Harbor Fright...  Folks I know that have tried both said there is a really big difference between them.  I've heard several folks say very good things about the Dewalt units.  One effect that I found a little disconcerting when I tried a cheap unit several years back before I got hurt, is that there is a slight delay between when you make a noise, and when you hear it.  If you've ever use a PA system and noticed the delay between your talking and when it comes over the speaker, its the same sort of thing... I noticed it particularly when walking, as I'd hear the noise of my shoe hitting the floor long after I FELT my foot hit the floor....  How much this will bother you is something only you will know....  ex-Gooserider


----------



## PoppyAnn

Hi PigPen,

like you I suffer from tinitis due to working in to much noise and no protection the hearing protectors that are not powered reduce the high frequency noises but allow the lower frequency noises to pass with little reduction and if your tinitis is bad it will not do anything to reduce it as the noise you think you are hearing is created within your ear if you are trying to reduce the noise of machines then they will reduce it fairly well and still allow you to hear people talking or music playing, for me my tinitis is worse when there is little or no noise so I try to have something playing in the background which gives the impression of reducing the ringing in the ear.
another thing to try are the powered noise reducing headphones which when there is quite loud background noise will cancel out almost all of it I wear them any time I have to fly anywhere as the plane engine noise I find quite painful and as soon as i power them up it is like the plane engines have been turned off so for me they are well worth the price.

good luck with finding something that works for you.

Regards Poppy Ann.


----------



## pigpen60

Thanks for all the replies! My tinitis doesnt bother me too much as Ive had it for most of my life but the tone deaf seems to crank everyone off. Especially women with high pitch voices! I'm goin to try out the muffs at a friends place, he has muffs from cheap to high dollar. Folks leave them at the range or on vender days he gets freebies. Right this moment I'm fighting with my left leg, something popped behind my knee and its making walking hard. As for the chairs someone posted earlier, I went to school to be a machinist and we were never aloud a chair on the floor cause they said it was unsafe. Well I own/run my little shop and so I say whatever it takes to do what you love! I have 2 chars built outta tractor pan seats and the running gear from a office chair. I have had a couple of exciting moments with the drillpress but had an escape plan and things went well(No blood). So in closing do whatever it takes to keep going!


----------



## Blogwitch

Hi Pigpen,

I now have two high receptionists chairs, I used to have four, but I found I can scoot about between machines without having to stand up, so a couple were given away to friends.

There are lots of ways for us to carry on in our shops, I myself have power feeds on everything except the topslide on my lathe, but because that is only for short work I can still cope with it.

I have digital hearing aids and have found that a good technician can set them up to eliminate almost all the Tinnitus problems to give me nice full range hearing while I am wearing them. My problems start when I take them out and try listening to the TV in the evening, I have to turn the sound right up to be able to pick things up fully. Luckily, my neighbours can't hear my TV when going full blast, but my little dog buries himself under a pillow so that he can sleep.


John


----------



## DJP

I have solved the hearing loss problem by leaving my hearing aids in the carrying case. In the shop I don't need them and when watching TV I use a head set connected to the stereo receiver for custom volume to suit my needs. 

My fancy hearing aids are only useful when attending a play or concert or when visiting friends and family. 

I didn't think that hearing loss in a machine shop where i am the only operator would be considered a disability.


----------



## Blogwitch

DJP said:


> I didn't think that hearing loss in a machine shop where i am the only operator would be considered a disability.



Excuse me DJP,

If you had read the previous posts about hearing solutions, you would know that this is nothing to do with working in a workshop but the suppression of Tinnitus.


----------



## ex-Gooserider

Only problem with hearing loss in a single operator machine shop is that you can't hear when the MACHINES start 'talking' to you - it is often the case if you are cutting something and you start getting loud noises then there is a problem that should be addressed...  I.e. are your feeds & speeds appropriate, or do you have a setup that allows vibration...  Ignoring can lead to excess tool wear or breakage, or just less than ideal results...  There are workarounds but it is important to be aware of the issue...  On the chairs, I have seen friends replace the little small casters on office style chairs with larger diameter 6 or 8" casters (or even bigger) like usually used on equipment carts or dollies - they tell me it makes it much easier to scoot around, especially on shop floors that have lots of chips and other crap on them.  The bigger wheels will roll over small obstacles that would stop small wheels...


----------



## DJP

Blogwitch said:


> Excuse me DJP,
> 
> If you had read the previous posts about hearing solutions, you would know that this is nothing to do with working in a workshop but the suppression of Tinnitus.



Yes, I should have read the entire thread before replying. Tinnitus has been with me since my childhood so I can ignore it. My more recent issue is hearing loss which some consider a disability. Around loud machines hearing protection serves me better than improved hearing. 

The discussion to have is whether machines cause a hearing disability and I think that they do.


----------



## Wolfie01

Hi all,
I am a medically retired HGV driver, my main disability is psoriasis induced Arthritics.
I've built my own workshop, but ive been adapting my lathe and mill with larger handles and power feeds.
Enough of my dabbling, look forward to contributing what i can.

Graham


----------



## Blogwitch

Good on you Graham, at least you haven't given up like a lot of people have to.

Different set of circumstances for me but the same sorts of problems. For every problem there is a solution for you to carry on just that little bit longer.

John


----------



## Wolfie01

Blogwitch said:


> Good on you Graham, at least you haven't given up like a lot of people have to.
> 
> Different set of circumstances for me but the same sorts of problems. For every problem there is a solution for you to carry on just that little bit longer.
> 
> John


I'm not one for giving up John lol.
I always worked, so sitting around doing nothing has driven me nuts, well so the wife tells me.
I'm in the process of making my own CNC machine to add to my other collection of 9x20 lathe, mini mill, tig welder ect ect lol.
According to a fb group, I suffer from Chronic Tool Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## Blogwitch

Graham,

Sometimes you can't help not getting into your shop, it all depends what is wrong with you.

I too am a toolaholic and have been buying tooling kits like they are going out of fashion, all in the hope I can get through my latest health problem to give me at least a few months on the good side..

In fact a couple of years ago I spent well over £2.5k on buying everything to make a top of the range middle sized CNC mill (SX2), but have had to give up on it, nothing has been touched, because I know I just don't have the time remaining to finish it, especially since my good friend John Stevenson passed away a few weeks ago, we were going to build the two machines side by side, once we had completely worked out the mechanical bits.

So sometimes it isn't IF you want to carry on, but whether YOU CAN


John.


----------



## Wolfie01

Hi John,
Condolences about your friend.
I hope your latest health problems are on the mend.
Its been a fair few weeks since I was last in the workshop, but yesterday I managed a good 4 hrs without any ill effects. 
Everyday in every way, it gets easier and easier by the inch.

Stay in touch please!

Graham


----------



## nel2lar

Hi All,
Holiday wishes and a Merry Christmas to all.

When it get to disabilities the worst to me is pain and I have found the more I do the better I feel. Hearing is something I never paid much attention to and now it's too late. Hearing is one of our senses we really need when running machinery. We can hear when thing are not right and able to do something before it breaks something that could be very costly. I replaced a small pulley and a few days ago it started making a noise I did not like and after looking the pulley was not all that true even being brand new. Life is good and a lot better with just a few hours in the shop.
Nelson


----------



## nel2lar

Gail
I read you post and was kind of upset by it. There is only one way to run a lathe with disabilities or with out. Running a mill is the same and yes it is nice to have something to just push the button and watch, but in a real world its about what we want and the pain or adjustments to do that. Are they any different than anyone else does it, probability but that is the nice thing about machining metal. There are a lot of rat traps out there and they are all different but they achieve the job they were made to do.  I feel the same about working in the shop and I do not believe very much is differs than the normal. 
Going to enjoy it until I can not turn the cranks and handles. 
Happy cutting
Nelson


----------



## nel2lar

Looking at the old post and hit this one and had to update. 
I have a Millrite Mill and all the locks I have extended the handles so it does not take very much pressure to loosen them. On my South Bend 10K I have not come up with anything to assist when threading. Engaging the half nut more than a few times my hand is falling off with pain, any suggestion would be appreciated. Filing is something must be done after milling is something I started using the belt sander. It might be a day soon to just sell all my tools and get a new hobby.
Happy machining to all.
Nelson


----------



## nifty1940

This is a great forum to bring attention to the abilities of our friends with a disability.  Having spent 40 years serving the product needs of function, rehabilitation and exercise to both the disabled and aged sectors, it never fails to amaze me of their contribution and courage in adapting to the facilities, and environment, that we take for granted. Although an old man now, I'm still providing to these sectors. Thank you to the Admin for bringing their skill set to this forum.


----------



## nifty1940

jack404 said:


> g'day folks'
> 
> after filing the brass butt slip ( recoil plate) on a Brown Bess replica for 3 hours the other day after i slipped with a hammer bedding the slip, my shoulder has demanded i finish the filing machine once and for all. NOW!! TODAY!!
> (it'll take a week)
> also a press, ( 5-8 ton ) to press fit the brass work into the stocks would be a great idea save me bashing them into place with hammers ( and miss hitting)
> 
> 20 mins of filing or hacksawing is my limit really  but with $$$ on the line i had to get the job finished and shipped so i did the job and spent the next day recovering
> 
> result..
> 
> decided to stop wasting time and get the tools to do the hard yards for me, so back to the filing machine again, so instead of spending a night and a day recovering i should be able to file all day ( or hold the work while the machine does the hard part ) without my shoulder going nutz.
> 
> the milwaukee hand held band saw has really saved my hide.. i cut some 4" brass last week , my mate did one slice by hand and took 15 min's, the saw did it in 3. it would have buggered me to do it by hand.
> 
> the right tools can assist those with physical problems a heap.
> 
> rest when you need to
> 
> when you push yourself you make mistakes or slip up
> 
> G'day Jack,
> 
> into rotten egg smells myself mate.  I also tinker around with BPML's and, on occasion, make some modifications, repairs and am currently into a DIY 1860 lever, from scratch.  I'm always happy to hear from any one with your ambitions. And as for making a few blues on the job, made plenty myself over a 65 year working life, and still going strong.
> 
> Cheers and keep on keeping on.
> 
> a disablilty dont mean you cant do these things
> 
> but maybe it means you need to take a different approach
> 
> i have a stool in front of the mill and have part made one for the mini lathe ( needs padding)
> 
> my issue is my shoulder but by planting my backside i can work a couple extra hours a day as opposed to standing all day
> 
> going for a walk between process's helps too, i take my birds for a walk have a cuppa etc
> 
> i dont have a classical rocking chair but i have a art deco copy equal i sit in and read the forum from
> 
> i had a big day in the workshop yesterday from 7 am until midnight but worked only 8 hours or so
> 
> a break here and there and a walk or making a snack breaks up the day and i still got a lot done
> 
> 25 lock plates and 25 angular leaf springs and 25 threaded hammer shafts a good days work for anyone i think
> 
> just taking it a bit at a time
> 
> sat and sunday i'll do 30 stocks and pick the 25 best put em in linseed for a week then dry em
> 
> i get my work done if i plan ahead and allow room for me to have a day out when its needed
> 
> i do pay a little extra for delivery of (big) stuff to my door ( 3rd floor flat) , but thats about it,
> 
> made my bench to height ( not as well made as those i see here ) making the filing/grinding/polishing table the same but on wheels to allow it all to be rolled onto the balcony and back into storage, just waiting on wheels for it
> 
> the rest is all thinking about how to make your own life easier and still getting the job done
> 
> a few extra clamps a extra vice guides on saw's and grinders etc they all help and make things easier.
> 
> an old arab ( Bedou )saying
> 
> &#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1603;&#1606; &#1604;&#1583;&#1610; &#1571;&#1581;&#1584;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1603;&#1609;
> &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1610;&#1578; &#1585;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575; &#1576;&#1604;&#1575; &#1571;&#1602;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605;
> 
> "i had no shoes and complained,
> until i met a man with no feet"
> 
> at least we have our hobby and this place
> 
> take care all, lotsa chips to ya's all too
> 
> cheers
> 
> jack


----------



## Aragocom

Nelson[/QUOTE]


nel2lar said:


> Looking at the old post and hit this one and had to update.
> I have a Millrite Mill and all the locks I have extended the handles so it does not take very much pressure to loosen them. On my South Bend 10K I have not come up with anything to assist when threading. Engaging the half nut more than a few times my hand is falling off with pain, any suggestion would be appreciated. Filing is something must be done after milling is something I started using the belt sander. It might be a day soon to just sell all my tools and get a new hobby.
> Happy machining to all.
> Nelson


Would using a swing up threading tool  - http://mikesworkshop.weebly.com/swing-up-tool-holder.html - and leaving the half nut engaged make it easier ?


----------



## MachineTom

If you are having trouble engaging the halfnuts, I would first try an entended handle, with a removable extension. My Rockwell 10 and takes a little pressure to engage the nuts, the Monarch 10EE needs one finger to engage the nuts. 
Suggest you check out other guys 1oK,  Ive had both a 9A SB and a 16SB, nether offered a great resistance to engaging the half nuts, May not be operator issue at all.

I have about normal hand strength, and can curl about 20lbs, to lift above my shoulder i can do 10lbs on the right arm, and 7 on the left. Just a comparison for you.


----------



## DJP

Check for friction on the handle shaft that engages the half-nut. Recently my handle got tighter and tighter. The problem was a lock washer and compression nut that were working together to tighten the handle with added friction.  Too light may be an issue if the half nut disengages during operation but too heavy makes the machine feel like its fighting back.  A machine that becomes dominant can be scary.


----------



## JC54

I like this forum, there are a lot of us with disabilities of one sort or another but getting out into "the shed" can make the difference between becoming a vegetable or doing something useful. USEFUL is a vague word with various meanings but to anyone that can get out into "the shed" and make something  USEFUL, it means an awful lot... or you could just sit and watch TV!!!!! John. 
 I am a full time carer for a severely disabled wife and fighting my own health problems but still enjoying my "shed" time even if progress is very slow.


----------



## nel2lar

Aragocom said:


> Nelson



Would using a swing up threading tool  - http://mikesworkshop.weebly.com/swing-up-tool-holder.html - and leaving the half nut engaged make it easier ?[/QUOTE]

Mike
Yes a swing up would help but that does not stop the carriage from moving. My problem is when the handle hit the stop it causes my arthritis to raise cane. I try to keep my threading to a minimum. 
Thanks
Nelson


----------



## Kasual

Metal Mickey said:


> I am suffering from degenerative osteo arthritis and have been for the last six years. This means I operate machinery when on morphine. My ability to stand for more than 10 minutes is low that my workshop has 2 chairs and a stool.
> 
> All the planning for work is safety first because it has to be as my concentration levels are low especially after 3 or 4 hours. I get up around 0600 and am in bed around 1300 to 1400. As a chronic pain sufferer my lifestyle until recently (last 18 months) was extremely depressing.
> 
> There are those that will say that I shouldn't operate machinery, especially on my medication, but I say that my sanity is only kept in check BECAUSE I have my workshop!
> 
> If I stopped then the alternative is to crawl up into a ball and do nothing and did that for 4 1/2 years (4.5000 in imperial) so since its my life, my decision and my workshop, that's what I will do. The importance of this forum and those who contact me via my website and blog is that it gives me the social intercourse (no smut here please) that most human beings, including me, need.
> 
> So I am happy with my lot and am enjoying model making. ANYTHING can be overcome if the payback is good enough. Anything.
> 
> The usefullness of doing even small jobs for others is immense to the mental well being. So if I can do it (whatever it is?) then so can anyone.
> 
> Just read this for spelling and hey, life's better that the read! Oh happy days........ :big:



Well then.

Guess I found the right place.
Retarded Military here with a magangled up lower back and right cryattic nerve makes life....interesting.

I took possession of some family tools from my dad, grandpa, and uncle. Now I'm taking the long route on getting a shop setup.

Got parts for three Atals 19" lathes, an Enco mill and an Atlas Shaper. With a whole bunch of fiddly bits to make em all play nice.

First order of business is staying motivated long enough to put order into all that mess. I'd take a picture if I didn't think the image of all that clutter wouldnt break the camera.

Where is that magical locus if motivation? How did you come to terms with the pain versus productivity?

K.


----------



## Cogsy

Welcome K. For me, getting into the shed and getting something done is somewhat therapeutic, in fact when I get really engrossed in something the pain seems to reduce. Having said that, there are times the pain gets too much and I just have to stop what I'm doing for the day/week/whatever. At least for me, except when I having a really bad period, I know I'm going to hurt being in the shed but I'd be hurting a fair bit anyway just sitting in the house except I wouldn't be having any fun.


----------



## DJP

I recently read that the average life expectancy for males in North America is age 84 while the average for life without a disability is age 70. On average if you have a  home workshop you are likely to spend about 14 years working with a disability. Then you die while cutting threads on a lathe.

I have recently proven this to be true with two fractured vertebrae resulting in difficulty standing or walking. My solution has been to add seating in my shop which also becomes handy when a buddy stops over to chat (social time is good). I built a small platform for my Bridgeport so that reaching the collet release shaft was not such a stretch.

I can see where those who move to a retirement residence may have given up too much. They gave up their home workshop.


----------



## marvin hedberg

i have visited a model maker that worked in a redone closet by using smaller machines
and building exquisite small models. all work was done sitting down. 
he had a small shop vac to keep chips out of the rest of the apartment


----------



## Cogsy

The big problem with average life expectancy data is the 'average' bit is often skewed greatly towards a lower age. Because of all the things that kill large amounts of kids and youth, like drugs, wars, fast cars and suicides, which don't affect older generations anywhere near as much, an average population life expectancy of 84 likely means that if you are one of the lucky ones to make it to your 80's then you're highly likely to live into your 90's. So be careful about giving up the things you like to do just because you might be approaching a milestone.


----------



## DJP

I'm not giving up anything due to age which is the reason to discuss machining with a disability. The only discovery is that disabilities are real and they happen earlier in life than you might expect. They are usually a surprise as well. 

My injury and now disability has cost me retirement time which I need to make up now.


----------



## goldstar31

DJP said:


> I'm not giving up anything due to age which is the reason to discuss machining with a disability. The only discovery is that disabilities are real and they happen earlier in life than you might expect. They are usually a surprise as well.
> 
> My injury and now disability has cost me retirement time which I need to make up now.



I would certainly agree with most of your comments especially  about the possibility of an early situation.
Really it is a bit more than that said he now approaching his 89th year.
All this concern about continuing to go into your workshop and doing things is more than a little presumptive.
The certain odds are that 1 in 4 of us  white blokes will have prostate cancer whilst our more coloured cousins the figure is more likely to be 1 in 3 or even 1 in 2.  For the other side, the ladies, the chances of cancers or plumbing problems are just as high. Then for those  3 in 4 of us will have strokes or cancers or have a collection of stents as people like my son in law will perform- and if luck hols out, maybe a few more.
Laughingly,  it holds good but only if we can afford to be alive. certainly, the dates when a younger generation can leave their worksop job and stop trying to do what they did at 20 is being further and further beyond the biblical three score years and ten. Retirement  on a pittance beyond 70++- ??? Listen to my kids who have damned good salaries, own their own houses outright and have no worries that grandpa will have ensured that the now kiddies will have their uni needs sorted out. Assuming that I complete the 7 year rule of inheritance provisions having ticked off half already.

And then there is the thing called- I forgot for a moment- dementia  or --- I forget.

Of course, if we are lucky, we will live in a care home amongst the stench of involuntary urination or worse.
But can we or those to whom we have given Enduring Powers of Attorney( or local equivalent) enough money to - well- avoid a pauper's grave.

Well, tonight, I'm dining out---- again-  the Freemasons do a smashing meal and a drop of beer for a ten pound note. For the time being, my kids have little worries. They will scrap what is laughingly called my workshop as they will enough to worry about in my other impossible affairs as a zany and somewhat smelly  widower.

My workshop plans- really- by the time I have devoured all my pills, drunk my obligatory de-caff( because I tend to leak) I have forgotten to have breakfast-- or where I have put some of my tools necessary to complete some vast project which I envisaged-- when I had a  ---- memory.

Think about it- NOW

Regards from whoever I am.


----------



## MachineTom

Last I heard your name was Norman, still sharing most useful and not thoughts, that often bring a smile to the reader.

The general thought is that if you live to 65, you can expect to live 20 years more. So occasionally I test that idea with the local newspaper. I find that the obits proves that to be accurate most of the time.
The county I live in has a very large number of senior communities, so there is no problem finding data every morning.

To keep the brain tuned up, do the math in your head . Only use deaths of someone over 65, then add/ subtract the years more or less than 85. So a guy at 90 is +5, and at 70 a -15. After this +/- the result is close to zero most the time.


----------



## Cogsy

I checked on the current life expectancy figures and they differ a bit even in North America. For males, 78.7 years in the USA vs. ~80 in Canada. The 84 year figure is for females in Canada. So the data you're seeing from the obituaries seems to match pretty well in that case, where the actual average age of people who make it to 'old' age is quite a few years higher than the average life expectancy. The bad news is the life expectancy age is less than what we thought, and is starting to reduce with time, potentially due to the modern lifestyle.


----------



## Henk Lensing

I’m almost seventy and live in the Netherlands. When I was forty I had a heart attack and stroke. After the recovery I started my own business in making software until my retirement. Because of a lot of medicines Parkinson visited me and severe cluster headaches came with it. Now I’m shaking, using oxygen to keep the headaches acceptable and my heart is a porcelain organ, my doctor said.

But I was grown up as a engineer, studied a long time and have my engineering degrees. I tell you: they can never kill that engineer in me. So now I have my own ‘cave’ with a lot of tools and restoring a Myford 7 lathe. I’m at work every day, singing a song and very happy!


----------



## plonker0169

Go for it Henk, I also live in the Neterlands. Didn’t have the ability to restore a Myford so had to buy one. Enjoying it immensely.


----------



## plonker0169

I meant Netherlands


----------



## Matt mercer

Good for you sir! 70 years young and in you shop everyday still tinkering with things. I'm 30 and I hope I'm just like you st that age!!


----------



## reubenT

Modern lifestyle and diet is messing up a lot of us. While modern medicine keeps us going awhile,  the quality of life is questionable at times.    Watching it all and researching the causes behind it all,   I have decided to do something about it.    First I'm going to aim at growing all my own food using nutrient dense fertility methods,  to pack all the nutrition possible into what I eat, (as well as enhancing the flavor to maximum so it's really fun to eat)  Then try to aim at eating it all fresh from the plants. The fresher the better,  the less processing the better,  even just cooking kills the life element of the plant products,  and it seems that eating all live food from plants can extend life a long ways beyond normal as well as avoiding many of the problems that come on us causing pain and difficulty.    And the lifestyle of outside work in agriculture is the healthiest possible I think, and low stress as possible.   From what I have read that's the best plan I could come up with.   And along with it I enjoy working with metal.  Small scale foundry and machining type metal working.   So I aim to use that to make agriculture support machines, things that aren't being manufactured any more.  While I'm 53 and still pretty healthy and fit,   I see some age related issues starting to show up and don't like what I'm seeing. (and feeling)   I can't let things go any further downhill,  have to get busy on a solution.  Life is just too interesting to watch it slip away too soon.  If I get it just right perhaps I could make it to over 250 like Li Ching Yuen did.   Or at least past 150 like a man did back in old England (I think it was England, don't remember for sure)   He hated to cook and when his wife died he just quit cooking anything. A poor gardener and goat keeper.    But at 152 he was invited to go live with royalty and no longer had to fix his own meals,  and died shortly after.  
  But I think machining is a nice hobby that keeps the mind engaged instead of just wasting away in boredom,  and can be done by disabled as well with very little extra adaptation.  One who keeps busy doing interesting things is going to last a lot longer than one who has no hobbies.


----------



## DJP

It's good to see that you have a plan and one that reduces processed foods in your diet. We have always tended a small vegetable garden mostly as a way to show children and grandchildren what fresh food looks like before it is processed. Our heritage is farming even though we live in a city now and watching family survive on the farms may prompt you to revise your plan. It is definitely not a stress free life as nature makes growing crops difficult at times. To compensate farmers kept dairy cows but they require daily care and feeding so you become trapped on a farm. Finances become an issue when machines need to be purchased yet without the machines the amount of land required to sustain a family is too large. My observation is that the life span of farmers is not greater and mostly they get severely injured while working.

Metal fabricating is satisfying as a hobby but those that do it full time end up with respiratory or eyesight problems in my experience. 

So, keep your plan but focus on eating fresh food would be my suggestion and get ready for age 70 when a disability is likely. I know.


----------



## Rocket Man

My biggest problem these days is motivation.  I have a lot of pain in my back, hips & legs.  I can play in the work shop as long as I have a chair.   I love science it took me several years of experiments, building, testing, I finally built a small German V1 pulse jet engines that will run for a week with no valve damage.  My blood sugar has been giving me trouble for a while I finally learned not to eat sugar or carbohydrates, lots of protein for breakfast and lunch.  I can eat what I want for dinner.   I have built several, steam engines, several hot air engines, several jet engines, electric engines, they have all become boring now I need another more technical project to challenge my brain, something useful like a steam power generator to power the work shop would be nice.  I like the Full Size hit & miss engines but not the table top models they sound like toys.  Now I am having AFib heart problems this is driving me nuts it makes me dizzy and weak, I stopped drinking caffeine and it has mostly cleared up.  I have a good friend in Germany that I met online but we have never met in person, we have fun sharing our projects.  Siggi speaks enough English that we can talk, his English makes me laugh so hard it makes my day every time I receive an email from him.  He puts English words together is a funny way, uses the wrong word and spells English like he would spell German like, pikture instead of picture.  Siggi is the curator of WWII museums in Germany he tells me I know more about German V1 & V2 rockets that he does.  LOL.  Siggi lives near the border of Netherlands in a small town next to a river.  Siggi built a 1 transistor ham radio receiver he sent me piktures.  I have been building electric things too, 3 transistor transmitter, 2 LED light blinker, induction heater, I sent him piktures.   Siggi built a rocket engine, jet engine and turbine engine, I sent him pics of my models but no pics of my first rocket engine it flew out of the mounts and went threw the plywood wall it has been inside the wall 35 years.   I built a larger rocket engine it pulled the work bench in the center of the shop out the 8 ft garage door an down the driveway it went before I jumped on the work bench an made it stop.  I got out of bed at 3 am this morning my hips were hurting me so bad I could not sleep.  Doctor gave me meds, 1 made me pee my pants all day the other made me sleep 23 hours every day.  I have a terrible time sleeping my legs hurt me so bad.  I have learned to buy wine by the case a glass of wine at bed time works better than any meds I have taken.  It is hard for me to sleep more than 5 or 6 hours each time.  April 20 I can start planting the garden this is 1 of my few motivations these days.  Tomatoes, corn, beans, potatoes, garlic, onions, melons, carrots, peppers, okra, herbs, we eat good and healthy too, no toxic chemicals.  We put 1 year of food in pantry & refrigerator every year.  We go camping all year mostly spring and fall, camping is miserable in 100 degree summer heat but we don't mind winter camping in 20 degrees the camp fire feels good.  We love to be camping when it snows.  Today is always the first day of a new project what every it turns out to be I made about 30 drawings of ideas.   I am considering an ammonia engine it is self contained with a tiny flame like hot air engine and with radiator cooling.  I have learned that I can buy 10 bottles of laundry ammonia and concentrate ammonia from 10 bottles into 1 bottle to run an engine.   I have piktures how do I upload them here.  My Bridgeport mill and Church Hill lathe are so dirty I have been wanting to clean them up and repaint them but then I probably won't want to use them I might get a dirty spot on the new paint.  I have always hated my ugly green color Browning surface grinder it should be painted for sure.  I have been thinking about painting them for many years not sure I ever will it is more fun to build a new project.


----------



## DJP

Instead of wine I tried CBD oil and it worked to reduce back pain but my legs still go numb if I stand too long.  Your life story and recent disabilities could be anyone's story. I think it's common world wide.

I too have a dirty Bridgeport mill and Myford lathe that could use a good coat of paint while the shop needs to be better organized but as you say I might not use it as much if making it dirty makes extra work.

I had to build a small platform for operating the Bridgeport to reach and release the R8 collet. It was also necessary to add stools to sit which generated a benefit when buddies come over to talk.

We can cope.


----------



## Sprocket

There are things we can't change, like our heredity, and pure aging, but there are portions of our lives we have control over. Seeing as this board involves a lot of teaching/ learning, and I assume there are some young guys here, what would you tell them to help avoid the things that that are giving you problems now?
I'll start. This one is easy
Forty years ago, I started to notice a change in my hearing, couldn't hear as  well against background noise. I started wearing hearing protection anytime I was making noise. My hearing is no worse now than it was then, and significantly better than my wife's, but hers is hereditary.
If you could have changed something, what would it be?

(If I can figure out how to update my profile, I will)
Doug


----------



## goldstar31

Sprocket said:


> I'll start. This one is easy
> Forty years ago, I started to notice a change in my hearing, couldn't hear as  well against background noise. I started wearing hearing protection anytime I was making noise. My hearing is no worse now than it was then, and significantly better than my wife's, but hers is hereditary.
> 
> 
> 
> Doug



Everyone's hearing gets worse with time. 

Get an audiogram of both ears and compare it with past results.

I have the traditional 'ski jump' audiograms from aircraft noise and getting rid of relegated ammunition when I was 18-19 years of age.  I'm now 88+

Oddly, the British government through the Royal British Legion have finally given me a set of proper hearing aids which on the commercial market would be at least£6000. 

Cheers

N


----------



## DJP

I book titled 'Younger Next Year' revealed the secret for me. It's true that heredity and illness early in life limits expectancy but to be younger next year we need to hunt or forage for food every day. The book reveals that a primitive portion of the human brain needs to know that you have gone hunting or foraging every day in order to process food correctly. Without time hunting or foraging the brain assumes there is a famine or injury preventing this normal activity and food is stored differently. All it takes is 40 minutes every day of walking and that's why owning a dog is so beneficial. Our dog taught us to go for a walk every day.

Eat healthy food (not processed) and walk every day is the message that I share with younger people. I'm not sure that they listen even with good hearing.

The book concludes that you can easily maintain the fitness and vitality of age 60 until the 80s which is how you stop aging and become younger next year.  In my case childhood illnesses and injury in my 70s have shortened the good years but I keep going best that I can.


----------



## goldstar31

The real secret is that the author of the book died at 58.

Which is 30 years younger than this old wizened git!

Norm


----------



## DJP

People get hit by buses too. You do the best that you can with the time allotted.


----------



## goldstar31

'Dr Lodge died of Prostate Cancer which I said earlier is a one on four disease for males- and is generally curable if diagnosed early enough which is where I was.

It's not a pleasant examination initially and with a radical prostatectomy even more unpleasant being 'Black and Decker-ed'. 

One realises the words  in the Epistle of Saint ( doctor) Luke these 2000 years ago are as fresh today as they were then.

Me??? I'm still wandering about with a Prostate Cancer Appeal sticker in my lapel. My son was running in the Great North Run last time for that as his father in law and my good friend was a victim.

No theory folks or surmise or whatever but cold, terribly real  and sad facts.

If this little entry helps to save just one life, my own unimportant life will have been worth living

Norman


----------



## Rocket Man

I have had doctors tell me, you will die with prostate cancer not of prostate cancer.  If your over 70 you will probably die of something else before you die of prostate cancer.  My father found out he had prostate cancer at 75 he lived to be 93 and never had surgery or treatments.  My neighbor found out he had prostate cancer at 70, he had already had kidney cancer at 65 so he was not taking any chances he had prostate surgery that was 8 years he is doing good.   My doctor said, if you don't use it you loose it, have sex every day if you can it keeps the prostate healthy.


----------



## goldstar31

Rocket Man
                         My thanks but it doesn't always happen the way that you describe. I've just returned from a Masonic Evening where the Provincial collector of contributions was present. We ARE very concerned and it would be lovely to die WITH prostate cancer but sadly, it doesn't always happen.
Again for the ladies, ovarian cancer is another of those things. My wife as a surgeon herself thought her op included the things but the surgeon knew better than her. I'm now a widower. our daughter, also a surgeon has read the writing on the wall. 'Nuff said.

My best wishes

Norman


----------



## Rocket Man

Be careful some doctors will cut on you just to make money.  I have been to several doctors wanting to do back surgery on me.  I am a mechanical engineer not a doctor but I am smart enough not to believe the first doctor I talk.  After talking to 1 doctor only 1 minutes he scheduled me for surgery 2 days later with, no tests, no Xrays, no ultra sound, nothing, how is he going to know the exact spot to cut?  I held out for a while finally found an honest doctor that said, your problem is your getting old nothing out of the ordinary, you do not need surgery.  Discs between bones are gone that is why your 1 inch shorter than you use to be.  Skin and muscles at your age are not flexible that is why you feel good when you get out of bed but once you start using your muscles they begin to hurt it causes tension in the muscles then you have terrible pain.  I was in a wheel chair for a year now I am not and I had no surgery.  A very hot shower beating on my back 20 minutes every morning works miracles, hot pad in the chair helps,  stretching exercised is the best miracle cure ever day.  I went to physical therapy 3 months now I feel 30 years younger.  I hate the exercises and other things I need to do but it works.   My wife was told she had cancer, she was worried to death for a week but she is not a person that will believer the first doctor she talks too so she went to 2 more doctors and 1 doctor was honest told here there is no cancer.  She went to more doctors finally found more doctors that said, no cancer.  That was 15 years ago she is doing fine.  10 years ago my doctor told me I had prostate cancer this is the same doctor that refuses to give antibiotics for sinus infections and ear infections claiming this is an allergy not a sickness.  I went to another doctor he said, WHO on earth told you that you have prostate cancer???  There is nothing wrong with you.  I refuse to believe anything anyone says these days if there is  money to be made don't trust them.  WE switched insurance companies Blue Cross is the worthless they refuse to pay for just about everything.  We chanced insurance every year now we have Humana they are the best they send you to lots of wellness checkups just to keep you healthy and they pay for every thing.  If they keep you in good health there is no large bills for insurance to pay that saves them BIG money.  Humana even pays for glasses and dentist but shop around don't go to the doctors they send you to.  Eye doctors range from $75 to $1000.   Dentist range from $65 to $4800.  Stay away from those nation wide dental companies that advertise $59 teeth cleaning and xrays they are a scam, after the xray they want to do $2500 to $4000 worth of dental work if you say NO you don't get the free teeth cleaning.  Go to an honest dentist.  I have a friend that graduated from dental school about 6 years ago, teacher tells students never give anyone a price until after you look at their teeth.  If they already have a lot of expensive dental work then you know they have money or good insurance so charge them as much as you can get, 4 times more than other people.  This type thing is evil.


----------



## goldstar31

Clearly, I must live in Utopia because  for the average person in the United Kingdom Rocket Man's  difficult to read- I have macular degeneration, has virtually free health treatment.
On Monday, a man called at the door at 9am, checked my name and handed me part of a set of free medicine for  my chronic  pulmonary obstructive disease. At 88, I also have a Vitamin B12 deficiency and not only get regulat  vitamin supplements but also a regular jab to keep me going. The nurse giving injection  reminded me that I had forgotten to do anything about a free aorta check.  I made a phone call and was put on the list for checking- free.
My remaining teeth, all of at least 80 years old are a bit rickety and my front incisor comes loose. Sometimes the glue job is free sometimes, I pay a few pounds for a regular check up.  My eyes are- I said have macular degeneration and I recently had a series of free injections into one eye ball at the local hospital- again, as I said free apart from the fare to avoid a longish free ambulance service. With  eye sight, I was jumped on by my optician and it ended up with me having to undergo a free series of eye sight tests  with the local optician with specialist equipment and I have a bright new shiny driving licence to see me into my 91st year- free gratis and for now't. 

But hang on a moment, I have forgotten that I'm a victim of hearing damage dating back to 1948-50 when I was a callow youth and with the dizzy rank of corporal on a fantastic three guineas a week was paying tax and a national insurance contribution of a total of 3 shillings.  I am now being provided with a set of top of the market hearing aids and it is all free but costing perhaps £7,000 otherwise. In the delightful package, I'm going to get my i-phone coupled in  and someone is coming to fit a gadget on my television  and the licence for using the set is free. I'm losing things and some kind technician is going to organise my  phone to find the little things should I carelessly lose one- somewhere in my stately home which receives £300 Christmas box to heat the indoor workshop.

Ah the trials and tribulations of my past life. I married a dentist who in turn raised another who married a consultant heart surgeon.  Ah yes, dear Rocket Man, there is nothing like sleeping with one to get the lowdown.
So my wife was at 8 doing latin and greek and got a free place at a prestigious school for promising young ladies.
So she not only became a dentist but the second lady Fellow in Dentistry of the Royal College of Surgeons of Edinburgh, was refused a hospital consultancy- because her place, so said a Scottish Countess, was with- her children!  True to her roots she ended up with a team of dentists who looked after the dental needs of a half million populace- and all for free to them. She received a State agreed salary - with no bonuses or even a Christmas box of a few biscuits.  Even at that, she was in those cash strapped days the claim that she was 'too expensive' and at 55 she left dentistry along with 400 children to whom she was giving orthodontic treatment.
Somewhat annoyed, she offered to continue their treatment- at her own expense. Help was refused!

Today, her son in law is working every hour inserting stents into people at no cost to them and he receives a state agreed salary.

So it is not quite what happens in the UK.
Being a bit of a bean counter, I still have my late wife's tax returns, should doubts arise.

Probably some one in the UK might agree

Norm


----------



## DJP

Health care for an aging boomer population is and will continue to be a funding issue for some time. Each country has varying levels of state funded care and what is not funded and regulated can be subject to abuse.  I believe all of the stories, good and bad, about health care outcomes and cautions. Mostly I am a skeptic and cautious. I have a feeling that treatments earlier in my life were expedited because I was young, strong, with a professional career and a family to support. Now later in life my injuries are considered part of getting old. In some ways, I'm OK with that as a rush to surgery that has risk can mess up what remaining years I may have. 

Time in my workshop and on the Trap range is all that I need as the family is successful and it's time for them to lead. Life is good even when slower.


----------



## G Jones

Thank you guys soooo much for posting all this. I injured my spine quite badly about 10 years ago and as a result I'm on long term disability (a.k.a. retired at 33). I've been struggling to find a hobby I can do with my injury and chronic pain, and you guys have given me a lot of confidence that this is something I can do and enjoy for years to come!


----------



## bobhisey

HI.  I am 88 and standing is painful.  My shop is arranged like a pilots cockpit.  A workbench with a Sherline lathe and milling machine.  Both light enough to pull around as desired.  On the left is a big multi drawer tool chest.  I am in the middle in a roller chair.  and behind me is another workbench.  At the open end of the U is a set of shelves with stuff.   It would be handy to have a computer to access all the wonderful iformative videos on metal working.    Good luck


----------



## Jennifer Edwards

G Jones,

I also suffer from a chronic back problem. In 1985 I was involved in s high speed motorcycle accident that left me with compression fractures of over 35% on L2,L3, & L4 vertebrae as well as fragmented disks in the same area. After three major surgeries including spinal fusion I am stable enough to enjoy model engineering.

Like you, I was forced to retire early at the age of 56 some seven years ago. Remembering the joy I got from working as a machinist in the aerospace industry whilst attending university. I took up model engineering as a hobby.

When building my workshop I gave serious consideration to ergonomic factors but never compromised safety to do so,

I found that sometimes I had to sacrifice comfort for safety. Especially when setting up my machines and their surrounding areas.

Please bear this in mind when building your workshop. Do not risk things like vision safety for a comfortable working position and the like. 

Sometimes you just have to accept a little pain in exchange for a safe working environment.

I use strong pain meds on a regular basis, more so during extremely uncomfortable days. I never work on my projects when I feel the slightest bit impaired. I suggest you bear this most important discipline in mind when you get the hankering to work on a project.

My projects take a lot longer to complete due to my having the good sense to know when it is not safe to work due to using these medications.

Please be careful. Especially when first beginning in this fascinating hobby as enthusiasm tends to run quite high at that time.

I hope this tidbit of wisdom helps you to enjoy yourself without adding to the risk of further injury.

Jenny


----------



## G Jones

Thanks for sharing Jenny I have damage to L3-5, and, more problematic, a crushed nerve root on my l5 disc. I'm lucky to be able to walk well enough, if not for very long, (maybe 15 minutes at a slow pace but I'm working on it!). I don't take painkillers any more,  just some heavy duty muscle relaxants at night for the muscle spasms. I had taken pills for years but I'm glad I've come to manage without. I just can't do nearly as much in a day as with them, but that's okay.

It must have been amazing working in the aerospace industry! I was watching some shop tours, either Hermle or Kern, I'm not sure, and they had a turbine for a pump that powered the flow of fuel from the tanks to the engine, machined all in one piece on a 5 axis out of titanium, really, incredible stuff. Its flow rate was in the hundreds of litres per _second._


----------



## Jennifer Edwards

Good for you! I’m glad you can manage without taking pain meds.

When I crashed I blew a turn at 105mph and went into a five foot deep drain ditch, the bike, a modified HD, end over ended on top of me, which folded me over backwards. That is what I assume caused the most damage.

I awoke that evening in hospital with no feeling in my legs. After the third day the doc gave me the “be prepared to never walk again” talk. 

Fortunately a very good neurosurgeon heard about my case and offered to try a “last ditch” surgery with a low chance of success. After two more days I began to get feeling back. 

To make a long story short after three years of going from a Walker to just a cane I was able to resume my career. 

Twice since then I lost the use of one leg or the other which was correctable by surgery. So I consider myself so very lucky. 

Unfortunately I still have pressure on some nerves that causes excruciating pain, which due to all the scar tissue and arthritis cannot be corrected surgically without a good chance of losing control of body functions or mobility. So I grin and bear it knowing that I have been lucky as all heck.

My degrees were in computer science, so I was able to make a very good living in a sedentary  job. Finally even sitting at a desk for too long was becoming impossible, so I took early retirement.

I worked for two different aerospace companies in Southern California. Solar Turbines in San Diego and Lockheed’s Advanced Development Projects division in Palmdale. 

At Lockheed we did a lot of one off and small production runs. The work was really challenging and big fun. We got to play with all types of exotic metals  like inconel, titanium, stainless alloys, copper alloys & etc...

When I had my accident on October 20th, 1985 at 4:20pm my machining career was over. So when I was able I used my CS schooling to become a programmer specialising in manufacturing systems. Eventually I wound up as a director of Information systems. A board level position. I lived frugally putting 1/3 of my salary from around 1990 to 2012. It allowed me to retire early.

When I did we moved here to Bridlington in East Yorkshire. My partner of 21 years was born and bred here which allowed me to immigrate.

My shop is small just 1/3 of a conservatory that is all double glazed from walls to ceiling, It is bright and the best part is it is attached to our house, which allows me to just pop into my shop without having to go outside into a shed. It is also always warm which j am sure you can appreciate.

My workspace is just eight feet wide and about eight feet deep. I keep an Axminster SC2 lathe and SX2 mill. Those two pieces of machinery along with a foredom tool, a  linisher and sharpening machine are all that I have.

It is more than enough for me to build nice steam and IC models.

This is getting a little long so I’ll stop here, if you want to communicate further we can use  the private message feature to keep from boring the others on the forum to death ;-) 






This is my little shop.


----------



## Mechanicboy

Jennifer,.. difference from men: A nice and clean workshop.


----------



## Jennifer Edwards

And here I hesitated to post that picture because I thought my shop was too messy to have the world see!


----------



## Jim Woodworth

My office desk isn't even that neat !
As for disabilities the key in my opinion is "never give up"
In August of 91 I was hit on a grade by a loaded semi that shut down I70 westbound near Antietam Creek Bridge in MD for 3 days. I had just purchased a truck in Baltimore and was on my way back home when the semi literally drove over the top off me. Once they decided I would live they transferred me to the Cleveland Clinic and I spent the next 18 months in a 3/4 halo.
I relearned the alphabet and numbers with my seven year old son. Eventually  through long rehabilitations and multiple surgeries I was able to walk and talk reasonably coherently and worked my way all the way through college, again. At 43 I was a freshman with that same son. Before you think I won some big settlement against the trucking company and its been easy street, not so. We lost our house and my attorney lowered his fees so that I could pay off medical bills. The trucking companies had high level connections and forced settlement under "no fault" regulations, even though my home state was a tort state. Pain became a constant companion and now as I'm aging the fusion that I had of C4,C5, and C6 has worn C3 and C7 dramatically causing more complications. So I fully understand limited  time in my shop but every minute becomes more precious.
This hobby is great for folks with limitations and this is a great site to learn and has inspired those of us with limitations to accomplish tasks that we couldn't have without the generosity of sharing represented by this sites membership/
Thanks everybody !


----------



## Jennifer Edwards

All I can say is Wow! Wow that your mate stuck with you, and wow that you toughed  out your rehabilitation, both physically and financially.., Kudos !

That is an excellent point which I totally forgot to mention. The financial impact.

My insurance  only covered the first 250k of my over one million in hospital and legal  bills. Like you I lost my home. What felt worse at the time was my husband bailed on me. I was devastated. 

At the lowest point I found myself sitting in a motel room with two suitcases and my dog! I was just 30 or do years old and carried that debt along with a pretty hefty portfolio of student loans.

On the other side of the coin I am pretty proud of the fact that by the time I was forty I had my own home paid off and also settled my hospital and legal bills, which like you, were discounted.

Now at 63 I am fully retired, have been for almost seven years, and  living with an awesome partner in a northeastern England seaside town on the North Sea!

A huge change from Floriduh where I had settled.

Do not get me started on cervical spinal issues. A few years back I began getting shooting nerve pain down both arms, more so on the left. I thought I was having a heart attack! 

It turned out that back in 1985, when I crashed, I had also compressed my neck. The emergency room folks were so focused on my lower back they never thought to look at the rest of my spine.

Yes it is important to keep pushing as hard and as far as you can. I struggled, continuing to work,  for almost two decades after the crash.

 In the back of my mind I think I always knew I would not be able to make it to my full retirement age. That’s why I lived modestly whilst saving aggressively.

I will not get political other than pointing out that here in the United Kingdom that would never have happened. 

We are a socialist country. Here we have several layers of safety net beginning with cradle to grave healthcare, housing for those that need it, as well as a modest income for anyone who cannot work.

If I had been living here at the time my middle age years would have been much different. Definitely not financially in dire straits over the cost of medical care. 

Loved your post thanks for sharing your story with the group.


----------



## goldstar31

[QUOTE="Jennifer Edwards, post: 329821, member: 39071"

Now at 63 I am fully retired, have been for almost seven years, and  living with an awesome partner in a northeastern England seaside town on the North Sea

We are a socialist country. Here we have several layers of safety net beginning with cradle to grave healthcare, housing for those that need it, as well as a modest income for anyone who cannot work.


.[/QUOTE]

I honestly wish it was true about what was in 1948, the Beveridge  plan covering the cradle to the grave. In fact, free wigs were available!

Today we live in long queues for  medical attention and if one is rich the pain of life in various forms can be reduced by going privately- and spending much of the children's inheritance.
My 2 cataract ops were a Christmas Box and a Birthday Present whilst my wife's were much the same. Her hip replacement was also paid for. One of my friend's hip was replaced free but she had been on the list for it to be dome privately.
My hearing aids- I was a war hero or something came 70 years after the incident.  Now that's progress as it happened when the Beveridge Plan was 'invented' or something.  I was paying both tax and health insurance on a vast income as a non commissioned officer on - wait for it- 9 shillings a day! Heigh Ho!

Today, a visit to the supermarket will reveal the donations of food to the many poor whilst early each morning primary school teachers are buying breakfasts for their little pupils.  Yesterday's press revealed that many single mothers were so poor that they  were forced into prostitution.

I'm sorry but that is not what I expected those screams from my dying comrades should have brought.

Goldstar31 is a bit from Royal Air Force( the Goldstars) 31 Squadron in case others hace forgotten.  We dropped and delivered food to a beleaguered Berlin but no body has reciprocated to our starving kids of today.

Thank you for reading what sadly is the truth. Modestly, I work for what is possibly the World's largest charity.
We may never be seen much to confirm this- but, proudly, we are

Norman


----------



## Jennifer Edwards

I understand. Up here in the East Riding I find that the NHS does a good job.

Yes there is a wait for stuff like cataracts snd joints, but if you are in a medical crisis they take care of you quickly and professionally,

Three years ago I had double pneumonia. I could not breathe, so dialled 999 They we’re here in less than ten minutes, stabilised me, which took over an hour and took me to Scarborough hospital.

I was admitted right away, and was on a ward within 30 minutes. Eight days in hospital and it cost me zero!

I really cannot complain. 

Now what bugs me is that we have an epidemic of obesity and people starving at the same time! Figure that one out.

Yes there is room for improvement but I still think it is one of the best systems on the planet.

Thanks for doing your part in the war.

Dad was a front line medic. He fought in Africa, Italy, and France. What did America get for the blood it shed? Yup Trump!


----------



## Mechanicboy

Jennifer Edwards said:


> And here I hesitated to post that picture because I thought my shop was too messy to have the world see!



Hehehe, not so messy as i can see.. 

My handicap is deaf, but it doesn't stop me from getting to my own machine workshop in the basement.


----------



## H0$$

Metal Mickey said:


> I am suffering from degenerative osteo arthritis and have been for the last six years. This means I operate machinery when on morphine. My ability to stand for more than 10 minutes is low that my workshop has 2 chairs and a stool.
> 
> All the planning for work is safety first because it has to be as my concentration levels are low especially after 3 or 4 hours. I get up around 0600 and am in bed around 1300 to 1400. As a chronic pain sufferer my lifestyle until recently (last 18 months) was extremely depressing.
> 
> There are those that will say that I shouldn't operate machinery, especially on my medication, but I say that my sanity is only kept in check BECAUSE I have my workshop!
> 
> If I stopped then the alternative is to crawl up into a ball and do nothing and did that for 4 1/2 years (4.5000 in imperial) so since its my life, my decision and my workshop, that's what I will do. The importance of this forum and those who contact me via my website and blog is that it gives me the social intercourse (no smut here please) that most human beings, including me, need.
> 
> So I am happy with my lot and am enjoying model making. ANYTHING can be overcome if the payback is good enough. Anything.
> 
> The usefullness of doing even small jobs for others is immense to the mental well being. So if I can do it (whatever it is?) then so can anyone.
> 
> Just read this for spelling and hey, life's better that the read! Oh happy days........ :big:


Apparently we have a lot of the same issues. After many surgeries, being able to go to my shop IS my physical and mental therapy, even if it's only for a little while. We do what we can to maintain Some form of sanity. As for the dangers of machinery and meds - it's my only choice and I work there alone. My choice, my responsibility.


----------



## RonW

G Jones said:


> Thank you guys soooo much for posting all this. I injured my spine quite badly about 10 years ago and as a result I'm on long term disability (a.k.a. retired at 33). I've been struggling to find a hobby I can do with my injury and chronic pain, and you guys have given me a lot of confidence that this is something I can do and enjoy for years to come!


Mr Jones, I too fractured L1/2 in 2000 at age 56 after an improperly secured ladder slipped on the ice and I fell 15'.  I was operated on for 12 hours and after 4 months in hospital for recovery and rehab I went back to work as a broadcast engineering tech. I returned to my old job and continued for another ten years when they retired me. I sat out less than a few hours before I started my own service company and now cover 13 stations in South Western Ontario, transmitter and studio sites. This COVID has caused me to back off but now starting to get back into it. I'm now 76. Fortunately I had worker's compensation so all was paid for and all my numerous meds and needs are covered. It can be done if you're willing to try. It's up to each individual. Oh yes, I've also been the cancer route with prostrate in 2005 and colon in 2013. Still clean so hopefully a few more years in the shop when I'm not on the road. Keep healthy and stay upright.
RonW


----------



## Bentwings

GailInNM said:


> First off what is a disability? One of the definitions of disability is "the inability to perform an activity in a normal way as a result of an impairment."
> That is the definition that I think should be the focus of this forum. Not that we can not perform an activity, but that we may have to do it in ways that are different. These disabilities can be temporary like a broken bone, permanent, or progressive such as age related problems.
> 
> Now, the why of the forum. The last numbers that I have showed that 43 million United States residents are considered to have a disability under the US Government standards. With a population of about 300 million, that is about 1 in 7 people. If this web site is typical of the US population then about 250 of it's 1800 (as of this date) registered users would be considered to have a disability. Thats a lot of us.
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to provide a place to exchange solutions to problems and ask questions about how to solve problems that affect us in our goal of building model engines. I expect that many ideas may be useful to other members who would not consider themselves to have a disability. The reverse is also true. For example, there are sections of threads about how high should a mill table should be for working comfort. Some thing like this applies not only to those who have a back problem, to prevent back problems from forming. When items like this are found, put a link to them in this section, but please include a brief message about why you are linking to them.
> 
> Let's keep it light and everyone help each other. Then we all have more fun.
> 
> Gail in NM,USA



Glad this disability is recognized.  On a welding forum one of the members created a electrode feeder for tig welding for another member. He used Rc model parts and some Rc car parts.  I wish I could find this to show how compassionate fellow participants are. I have a double vision issue that makes typing and reading very difficult it’s not curable nor correctable with glasses. I’ve already found that precision tig welding is about impossible. I can work with machine dials and measuring equipment but it is very difficult. I’m not supposed to even be in the shop but that’s been my whole life so I have to make careful adjustments.
My son wants to get a knee mill with 5 place readouts. Yeah it would help me but it would be easy to miss the extra decimal so , why?  I’ve worked with this precision for a long time and I just don’t think it’s necessary.  He has no experience in the shop at all and simply ignores advice. I tried to show him basic cutting tool sharpening but he has a good friend who runs a CBC shop. The comment is “ dad just replace the tool or insert.  My other son was trying to show him the ins and outs of the Bridgeport and he says what’s the spindle?”  So the younger son and I get frustrated trying to teach.  
anyway I have developed some means to get along in the shop. Primary is saftey. With limited control on one hand/arm I have to be extremely careful so when handicaps are present others need to step in and help. I don’t mind” her let me help you” some take issue but I guess we all have to work with what we have. 
anyway that’s it for today guys.


----------

